# MK2 TT 2.0TFSI Project



## McKenzie

I have owned my TT from new in 2008 and over the years I have modified the car in various ways and am continuing to do so. Since recently it has become more of a project being my development car for some carbon fibre products I have been making. Since it has been changing over the years and will be doing so more rapidly from now onwards I thought it might be of some interest to show where the car has come from and the reasons why I have chosen the various makes of aftermarket parts. Hopefully it will make an interesting read and give more insight to those looking into changing or modifying various aspects or your TT.

The current list of modifications!:

Suspension:
Whiteline Poly bushed
Eibach springs
Adjustable Whiteline rear droplinks
Autotech lightweight rear anti roll bar
Front Ultra Racing strut bar
Full THS engine mounts
Whiteline Anti-lift kit
Geometry set-up

Gearbox:
Forge short shift
THS short shift
Quaife LSD differential
Sachs Performance Clutch
Sachs flywheel
42Draft Designs solid linkages

Brakes:
TTS OEM brake callipers, pads and discs
Hel Performance Braided Brake lines
Super Blue Racing Brake fluid

Engine:
3" Turbo back BCS Powervalve exhaust with oversized cat
ITG Induction kit
Neuspeed Hi-Flo throttle body pipe
Neuspeed power pulley kit
Stage 2 Remap
Go Fast Bits DV+
Plasma Direct Ignition coils

Styling (exterior):
Team Dynamics 19" mesh III wheels in gloss black
Oettinger side skirts
Ingo Noak front bumper
Ingo Noak rear spoiler
Audi OEM TTS rear diffuser
Carbon fibre wing mirrors
Carbon fibre wing mirror stalks
Carbon fibre front splitter
Carbon fibre front grille
Carbon fibre engine bay surround
Carbon fibre fuel flap cover
Aluminium oil,coolant and dipstick caps
Forge metal carbon canister cover
Lamborghini washer fluid cap
Audi LED DRL lights
Tinted windows
various LED bulb upgrades
De-badged
Painted callipers

Styling (Interior):
LED bulbs
Neon footwell lights 
Aluminium seat adjusters
Aluminium seat belt covers
Carbon fibre wrap steering controls
Liquid TT monitor guage
Carbon fibre tax disc holder
Custom embroiled carpet mats
Stainless steel gear knob with LED lighting
Suede gear gaitor
Blackvue 380G In car Camera

I picked up my TT on March 01 2008 here are some pictures of what she looked like standard!

































It wasn't too long until I put some new wheels on. I went for Team Dynamics Mesh III in 19" with 255/35 tyres. These wheels saved about 1KG per corner over the 17" standard wheels and tyres.

In 2008 I spent a lot of time abroad for weeks at a time and I did loose touch of the widths of the car. As the pictures show I did make a small error while driving around a small fountain at a friend's house. This is when the first aftermarket body part went on the car. At the time there wasn't many aftermarket side skirts but did like the look of the Oettinger body kit so went for them and was bought, painted and fitted by the TT shop.

In late 2008 the TTS came out and the craze for TTS aluminium/chrome mirror's came out so I jumped on that band wagon pretty quickly. I decided to go for a silver and blue theme from then onwards.

I didn't like the grey callipers which is a factory feature when you spec magnetic ride. I decided to go red as I wasn't too sure what other colours would go with blue and silver.


























Some new Forge motorsport pieces were coming out into the market and I fancied doing my first engine mod which was the Forge Blow off valve atmospheric spacer and Forge Upgraded diverter valve. The reason for upgrading the diverter valve is that I intended to remap the engine and with remap's came the issue of a failing DV. This was an issue on the rubber diaphragm type DV which was later replaced by a piston type by the VAG group in 2009. I don't have any pictures of the Forge parts install but added some photo's of the parts anyway.

















After a couple of months enjoying the blow off turbo sound I fancied changing the intake. I didn't really know what option's were out at the time but liked the look of the BMC CDA kit which took away the filter in the engine cover and situated itself between the slam panel and the entry to the engine cover. I was quite unimpressed by the results as I didn't notice any sound difference or any performance gains. However if the car was remapped the gain would become more obvious.

















After a few months I got bored of the BMC CDA intake and decided to go with another route that I had found. I put on the Neuspeed P-Flo intake instead which was cheap and effective. It removed the engine cover completely for the pipe to fit. I altered and painted the engine cover myself so it could fit. I took a video of the Neuspeed intake to show the noise. It was an easy thing to fit and it really tarts the engine bay up. 






















The engine bay was something I wanted to work on in making it look a lot smarter. Osir also do some engine bay carbon that surround the front slam panel and neaten the whole look up. The standard plastic caps also looked a bit plain so these were changed to aluminium caps instead. I got the seat recliner toggle in aluminium too.

































The rear valance always looked dull with just a black plastic look to it so I painted it silver to match the mirrors. At the same time I painted the fog light grills to complete the silver theme. While the fog light grilles were out I added a cold air feed for the Neuspeed intake to help with some of the heat soak with an open filter in the engine bay. The main front grille also looked a bit dull to me so I changed to a black FK automotive grille with LED's.

































The exhaust was the next thing on the list to be done and I was lucky enough to find Blueflame exhausts were looking for a MK2 2.0 tfsi TT for an exhaust fit. I managed to get a decent deal and get a complete 3" turbo back system fitted. It has increased performance with the racing cat and 3" design. The problem I had is now the ECU was not remapped and is running a standard map which meant I would not be able to use the new exhausts full potential. The new exhaust is about 5-7KG lighter with fewer silencers on the pipe and a less dense Cat. I took a video of the exhaust.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7UArs1o ... rofilepage

Another new item out that I heard of at the time was the Neuspeed power pulley kit. This replaces the crankshaft pulley to a light weight version. The weight difference between the two was massive and however I wasn't expecting massive performance gains I did notice a decrease in fuel consumption which was a nice little surprise. On average I get about 2MPG better from this little mod, and supposedly this adds a few HP's too. 









I wanted a slightly better stance with the car, and since I have magnetic ride suspension Coilovers weren't and option at the time as errors would read out. I decided to go with Eibach as they have a great reputation and I also could get a mega deal with them.

The interior lighting pack was something I missed off the option list so I went about getting some footwell lighting done to come on with the rest of the interior lights. At this time I also changed the yellow looking DRL bulb to an LED kind with an external resistor to fool the DIS into thinking the bulb hadn't blow due to the lack of wattage being drawn from the LED. While on the lights I changed all of the interior bulbs to LED's and also the number plate bulbs too. Every bulb on the car is LED bar the brake lights and the xenon headlights.

























I did some more interior work with some add on air vent cover's which stop misting the car on wet and cold starts. I carbon fibre wrapped these along with the steering wheel controls to look smarter. I also fancied a different gear knob, Osir design came out with a few replacements and decided to go for the stainless steel edition. I added an Osir gaitor in alcantara while I was at it. The gear knob top also light's up when the other interior dials light up at night. The extra weight of the steel knob smoothes shifts out too.

































With the TTS and TTRS out the exterior was looking pretty tame. I decided to splash out on a lot of exterior work with some new bits, Osir Carbon fibre grille, Ingo Noak front bumper and lower front spoiler, Ingo Noak rear wing, TID fuel flap painted in body colour and Audi rear diffuser. I also got the front end resprayed completely while I was at it. The rear wing is pretty damn big but has served its purpose in keeping the rear end more stable at higher speed corners. The front fogs are mounted behind the mesh for an ultra stealth look and also still help me out when it's foggy!

























































One of the more recent upgrades was the Liquid TT monitor which I got as soon as it was made available for the Mk2 TT. This was really easy to install and looks great. It's nice to be able to look at all the ecu/engine parameters and also delete error codes that come up.

















I fancied a sportier gear change even though I have the Audi short shifter I felt this was an area that would make driving the car quicker a bit easier. I went for the Forge side to side shifter and THS performance front to back shifter. The reason was I could get the THS shifter for 25% less and is exactly the same design. While this work was being done I changed the lower engine mount to a solid insert which was also a THS part. The lower engine mount does cause some cabin vibrations but really does stop the engine movement a lot, worth it but borderline on track set-up to road use. The Short shift linkages work like a treat and have reduced shift movement a decent amount, was well worth the money.









A few months ago I wanted to add some more carbon fibre pieces to my addiction but wanted a few unique things. I then decided I could make and sell my own Carbon parts and could create anything I wanted, I have been wanting to set-up my own small company in the automotive world for some time and this works nicely alongside my normal profession. Since then I have made up some Carbon fibre mirrors, mirror stalks, some headlight masks that go with the grille and a one off lower front spoiler to go with the aftermarket front bumper. This is just the start of many CF parts for the TT and other Audi models. I also at the same sort of time added some more engine bay bling with the Forge Charcoal canist cover, this is just a stainless steel cover to smarten up the black plastic canister.

































That pretty much sums the car up to date. I now want to take things to the next level as this is a show car for me and intend on getting some serious power out of the engine, improving the handling+braking and tweaking the looks as I go.

I will be looking into handling modifications after for the next upcoming month's which will include; Complete new suspension bushes, Anti lift kit, bump steer correction kit, Upgraded anti roll bars and a full fast road/track geometry set-up.


----------



## McKenzie

This morning I have placed an order for some Neuspeed Rear sway bar links. These are a heavy duty solid version that increase the roll bar stiffness. I will post up my finding when these arrive and are tested, I hope these will stiffen the rear end up slightly. You can see the difference between the stock and aftermarket links in these pictures.


----------



## Redscouse

Brilliant write up Dan. Nice to see how your TT has progressed from standard to its modified version now with still more things to come  

Paul


----------



## DB9506

Interesting stuff and I came see you have spent some considerable time and money on the car.

Always good to see pics from a passoinate enthusiast. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## langlord

fantastic write up and I am looking forward to your future plans on the carbon front especially as you are going to work on TTRS items as I think I will be changing to an RS in 6 months.


----------



## msnttf10

sorry to say it; and I'm guessing others are thinking the same given the reads vs comments - but you've ruined what was a good looking car to start with.

The alloys dont work on the car, the red trimming look out of place under the hood and the silver bits on the front/rear bumpers must be a dare....? The spoiler and filer cap look equally out of place. IMO you should rip all the tat off and go back to what you had in the first pictures. it's leaps better.

Sorry; your ride though.


----------



## McKenzie

Redscouse said:


> Brilliant write up Dan. Nice to see how your TT has progressed from standard to its modified version now with still more things to come
> 
> Paul


Cheers mate, hopefully before to long it will look more similar to your RS 


DB9506 said:


> Interesting stuff and I came see you have spent some considerable time and money on the car.
> 
> Always good to see pics from a passoinate enthusiast. Thanks for sharing.





langlord said:


> fantastic write up and I am looking forward to your future plans on the carbon front especially as you are going to work on TTRS items as I think I will be changing to an RS in 6 months.


Cheers guys, I will update with regards to the RS carbon work. Things are well underway


----------



## McKenzie

msnttf10 said:


> sorry to say it; and I'm guessing others are thinking the same given the reads vs comments - but you've ruined what was a good looking car to start with.
> 
> The alloys dont work on the car, the red trimming look out of place in under the hood and the silver bits on the bumpers must be a dare.... The spoiler and filer cap look equally out of place. IMO you should rip all the tat off and go back to what you had in the first pictures. it's leaps better.
> 
> Sorry; you ride though.


Many thanks for your opinion 

The alloys I loved for many years and am getting bored of them so is something that will be changing. The Filler cap will be back to the original but in carbon fibre before long and with regards to the silver and blue theme I like it, however it will be black carbon and blue soon instead. It certainly is my _ride_ and I modified it to look different and to my own taste. Thanks for your insight however lots of love x


----------



## sixdoublesix

Nice list there McKenzie! Tastefully done too with aftermarket mods and got to say I really like them wheels and them mirrors, they any closer to being finished with prices?

Will be interested to know how the new links make the car handle, I'm still trying to work out how to get the balance right on the V6 and dial out the understear from the heavy front!

Also, how did you do the footwells? I noticed all the holes are there for the holders but not the wiring?


----------



## McKenzie

sixdoublesix said:


> Nice list there McKenzie! Tastefully done too with aftermarket mods and got to say I really like them wheels and them mirrors, they any closer to being finished with prices?
> 
> Will be interested to know how the new links make the car handle, I'm still trying to work out how to get the balance right on the V6 and dial out the understear from the heavy front!
> 
> Also, how did you do the footwells? I noticed all the holes are there for the holders but not the wiring?


Cheer's Simon, the wheels do look nice but are a pain to keep clean. I also fancy something slightly more subtle. The mirror's are all lacquered but are being hand finished this week so hopefully the guys will get them looking super glossy in a mater of days, I am also working on getting the website updated so I can trade through it. I will be becoming a site sponsor soon enough and will post some prices up etc then. I have been a tad busy over the last couple weeks and haven't managed to get everything in order but am working on it all in these up coming weeks while I have some time.

I can imagine the big V6 lump in the TT makes it feel a bit lazy, have you upgraded the anti roll bars? The drop links being solid should really help increase the rear anti roll bar's stiffness. I will up date when they arrive 

I looked into retro fitting the LED interior light pack but it's extremely difficult and time consuming. What I decided to do was get some 12" neons or you can use LED strips, bolt them in place and wire them to the interior lights so when the door is open or you unlock the car the footwell's come on at the same time. I also got the guy to wire in a switch so I can turn them on manually too, I can't say I really use that much any more though. It's a simple enough job and quite cost effective, must of cost about £30 for the neons and about £30 for the electrician to wire them up as only took an hour or so.


----------



## markludgate

Great write up and a very interesting read, the passion and enthusiasm are very commendable.

Enjoy your car you earn it! 8)

Regards

Mark


----------



## McKenzie

markludgate said:


> Great write up and a very interesting read, the passion and enthusiasm are very commendable.
> 
> Enjoy your car you earn it! 8)
> 
> Regards
> 
> Mark


Thanks Mark, I appreciate your comments. It's not to everyone's taste but I still enjoy the car and works well as a promotional car. Cheers, Dan.


----------



## toonmal

Mega impressed, wish I had your talent [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## McKenzie

toonmal said:


> Mega impressed, wish I had your talent [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Many thanks  Trial and error I like to think of it as :lol:


----------



## Digi

Lovin your enthusiasm, also like the way you have painted the engine cover red.
You have a nice car there, thanks for sharing your work.

Out of curiosity what did it cost to paint the front bumper?


----------



## richieshore

Nice little write up there buddy, the only dodgy pick is the one outside the pub - those silver bits on the front weren't a great look and I was never a fan of the silver mirrors so glad to see they're gone, the carbon fibre looks fantastic!

Looking forward to seeing some more carbon... New wheels too hey? Interesting, any sneak peaks into what you fancy?

Good luck with it all.


----------



## wja96

I love your car McKenzie. It's tasteful, but utterly outrageous. I spent ages looking at it at EvenTT11.

I just wish I had the bottle to get one of those rear spoilers! The photographs don't show how it widens and lengthens the car.

Do you have a paint code for the flat aluminium?


----------



## robokn

Hi Dan looking good my friend any news on my Matte carbon??


----------



## McKenzie

Digi said:


> Lovin your enthusiasm, aslo like the way you have paint the engine cover red.
> You have a nice car there, thanks for sharing your work.
> 
> Out of curiosity what did it cost to paint the front bumper?


Thank you very much  . Well I got the bumper, bonnet, front arches, front lower spoiler, rear spoiler and rear diffuser painted all for about £450 but my friend works at a body shop so that helps. Paint is very cheap but it's just the labour that takes you to the cleaners!


----------



## McKenzie

richieshore said:


> Nice little write up there buddy, the only dodgy pick is the one outside the pub - those silver bits on the front weren't a great look and I was never a fan of the silver mirrors so glad to see they're gone, the carbon fibre looks fantastic!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing some more carbon... New wheels too hey? Interesting, any sneak peaks into what you fancy?
> 
> Good luck with it all.


I think the Silver and Blue theme is something some like and some don't, I liked it but it does stand quite a lot. I should of showed you the car at Silvo, the Carbon mirror's etc were on then!

Well I am looking into some super lightweight forged wheels but trying to get hold of them is a complete nightmare! I would have to import them from the states or Australia and at $1,000 per wheel the tax would cripple me! I'm looking at getting them from a non duty/tax source. This is a long term plan though..


----------



## McKenzie

wja96 said:


> I love your car McKenzie. It's tasteful, but utterly outrageous. I spent ages looking at it at EvenTT11.
> 
> I just wish I had the bottle to get one of those rear spoilers! The photographs don't show how it widens and lengthens the car.
> 
> Do you have a paint code for the flat aluminium?


 :lol: tastefully outrageous sounds like a back handed complement but I will take it in a good way. I will be reinforcing the wing in the boot area soon as I don't know I would be too confident on the autobahn with it!

Unfortunately I don't have the paint code as it was a special colour made up as a one off. It's very hard to get a aluminium colour as the original Audi colour is from a chrome paint method applied to the parts and then lacquered to get a matt or gloss finish to it.



robokn said:


> Hi Dan looking good my friend any news on my Matte carbon??


Cheers buddy, well hopefully I will have some samples in the next week. It's been major busy for both me and the guys but I will get some samples to Rob.


----------



## wja96

There was absolutely nothing backhanded intended I assure you. Just pure compliment.

As I say, I wish I had the nerve to get one of those spoilers!


----------



## McKenzie

wja96 said:


> There was absolutely nothing backhanded intended I assure you. Just pure compliment.
> 
> As I say, I wish I had the nerve to get one of those spoilers!


I'm just joking around don't worry about it  I appreciate your honesty. Well the spoiler is a big decision, normally if you didn't like something on the car you could revert back but with the spoiler you have to drill through the boot lid which certainly make this mod not for the faint hearted! I think on a TTRS it may be able to pull the look off better, I guess having a more aggressive bodykit will keep things in proportion.


----------



## Redscouse

Dans just a posh Chav, and he knows it :lol: :lol: :lol: 

You can have your tea and a few pints on that spoiler 8)

Only messing mate, i love your ride and you know it :-* :-*

Paul


----------



## McKenzie

Redscouse said:


> Dans just a posh Chav, and he knows it :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> You can have your tea and a few pints on that spoiler 8)
> 
> Only messing mate, i love your ride and you know it :-* :-*
> 
> Paul


 :lol: You can iron clothing well on that thing, would make an interesting extreme ironing challenge! I will remember these comments for future reference too Paul.


----------



## jontymo

Great write up, i always admire someone with the guts to get on with some serious alterations.

Any chance of a pm on the liquid installation ie prices/where from/installation.

Does the Forge make a big difference to the sound when blowing off?

Again good stuff, keep it going :mrgreen:

jontymo


----------



## McKenzie

jontymo said:


> Great write up, i always admire someone with the guts to get on with some serious alterations.
> 
> Any chance of a pm on the liquid installation ie prices/where from/installation.
> 
> Does the Forge make a big difference to the sound when blowing off?
> 
> Again good stuff, keep it going :mrgreen:
> 
> jontymo


Cheers Jontymo  , the Forge diverter valve is mainly just an upgraded part but the BOV does make a turbo chatter when off the power and in the turbo boost rev range. I will send you a PM in regards to the Liquid TT monitor.


----------



## TTitan

Really enjoyed the write-up. Your attention to detail in the article is the same high spec of detail that you put into the car. For all of us who have modded a car -- we understand how much more enjoyment one gets from one's car, by modding it to our tastes and desires. Well done, this article really demo's that there is a lot of mods out there to play with on the Mk II model.

Jim


----------



## McKenzie

TTitan said:


> Really enjoyed the write-up. Your attention to detail in the article is the same high spec of detail that you put into the car. For all of us who have modded a car -- we understand how much more enjoyment one gets from one's car, by modding it to our tastes and desires. Well done, this article really demo's that there is a lot of mods out there to play with on the Mk II model.
> 
> Jim


Thank you very much Jim, glad you enjoyed the write up. A lot of people don't know how much there is for the MK2 now and this thread will be demonstrating that. As you said modding car's to suit each indicidual person really can increase how much more you enjoy it.

I will be updating the thread with new mods and hopefully there will be something of interest to everyone. The Solid rear drop links have arrived, if I get a chance this weekend I will fit them up and give a review.


----------



## McKenzie

As previously mentioned I purchased a set of Neuspeed rear drop links. The idea was to try and firm up the rear anti roll bar before going the whole way with a completely new anti roll bar. I also changed my Diverter valve to the Upgraded OEM Audi version and at the same time replaced the exhaust rubber bushings that had split from some excessive engine movement.

The drop links were relatively simple to install with only one issue with a semi-rounded off bolt which fortunately wasn't needed with the new set-up. The rear wheels had to come off and after some WD40 was sprayed to loosen the slightly locked droplink bolts (53K miles and 3 1/2 years old) It was a case of aligning the new droplinks and tightening the new bolts to the correct amount. You can really see the difference between the thickness of both drop links and also notice the OEM drop link has a rubber flexible join that creates a lot of give.

























The diverter valve was an easy change over after the undertray was off. The reason I changed back to the upgraded Audi version is that this can take 350-400BHP without issues and also meant when the remap is underway the spring inside the valve doesn't have to be changed. It's easier with the Audi version as no servicing like the forge and works just as well. Was £50 to change to the new type which I will make back selling the Forge part. You can see the before an after pictures which are pretty low quality as are taken off my phone under the car on axle stands!

























I have also taken a picture of the split rubber bushing that had to be replaced due to too much engine movement. This is quite amazing considering the car is on a standard map and not pushing much more power. The engine vibrations while driving are a lot less now too.









I haven't yet had a chance to drive the car but will update. All in all it was probably about 4-5 hours work as going under the car with axle stands restrict movement massively.

Next mods will be an upgraded Fuel Pump followed by the big remap! I will also be looking into Anti lift kits to help with traction and handling as the remap on a FWD car could be very hard work.


----------



## TTRS_500

Have you changed your engine mounts yet? That will aid traction alng with the WALK


----------



## McKenzie

TTRS_500 said:


> Have you changed your engine mounts yet? That will aid traction alng with the WALK


I have changed to a solid lower engine mount but not the top engine mounts yet. I think that with the WALK would give very very good results.

Have you had much experience with many aftermarket engine mount? I'm looking at using THS for the top mounts like I have done with the lower engine one.


----------



## McKenzie

Quick update on the two things installed. Just took the car out for a spin, the new diverter valve seems to be holding the boost for longer than the Forge DV, there was a slight split in the silicone which may have caused this. The rear drop links have made a surprising difference. I wasn't expecting a huge change but it now feel like the rear is a lot more connected and predictable. It has definitely helped front end grip by stiffening the rear drop links, worth changing these as the difference is very noticeable. It doesn't seem to have made any difference to comfort either which is another bonus. Something else I have noticed is the steering returns back to centre a lot quicker too, maybe since the car is stiffer it is more connected with the road.

That's all for now. Onto fuel pump, anti lift kit and maybe some top engine mounts.


----------



## TTRS_500

never had a full set of mounts on mine no, but reading reviews from mk5gti.co.uk suggest that it aids traction, steering feel, and response. The only drawback being to it transmitting a little bit more noise and vibration into the cabin.


----------



## TT-driver

Could you tell me which bushing that is and what the part number is?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## AwesomeJohn

Only just spotted this thread, really good to see someone going to town on a Mk2, very few people have gone so far with the MK2 yet but i feel as time goes on and as the Mk2 becomes more affordable we will see more and more.

Great to see your updates after every mod too,

Keep up the good work and i'll look forward to keeping up with the rest of your tweeks!

By the way the WALK (White line anti lift kit) is a great mod, the feedback i get is that it helps to get the power down a lot better, reduces wheel spin and helps with turn in too.


----------



## McKenzie

TT-driver said:


> Could you tell me which bushing that is and what the part number is?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I'm not sure to what part number it is but was found within a minute when I queried this at Audi. It basically is the rubber mounts that attach to the subframe area. The bushes hold the two metal prongs in place that come off the exhaust downpipe. it's something you can see very easily when underneath the car. You have to replace the entire metal bracket as the rubber bushings are attached.


----------



## McKenzie

AwesomeJohn said:


> Only just spotted this thread, really good to see someone going to town on a Mk2, very few people have gone so far with the MK2 yet but i feel as time goes on and as the Mk2 becomes more affordable we will see more and more.
> 
> Great to see your updates after every mod too,
> 
> Keep up the good work and i'll look forward to keeping up with the rest of your tweeks!
> 
> By the way the WALK (White line anti lift kit) is a great mod, the feedback i get is that it helps to get the power down a lot better, reduces wheel spin and helps with turn in too.


Cheers John  I think the MK2 platform has a lot to offer in terms of power and handling and this hasn't been exploited enough in my opinion. I'm looking forward to ramping up the turbo, it should be quite a weapon since it's pretty lightweight. I may well be interested in getting the WALK kit off you guys, especially if you can price match a slightly cheaper price I have found. :wink:


----------



## TT-driver

McKenzie said:


> TT-driver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you tell me which bushing that is and what the part number is?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure to what part number it is but was found within a minute when I queried this at Audi. It basically is the rubber mounts that attach to the subframe area. The bushes hold the two metal prongs in place that come off the exhaust downpipe. it's something you can see very easily when underneath the car. You have to replace the entire metal bracket as the rubber bushings are attached.
Click to expand...

OK thanks. I thought I recognised it as the 'exhaust holder' but I was wondering if it had to do something with the engine mounts itself. I'll check the state of mine too as I'm experiencing some vibrations when slowing down from 70mph by just lifting the throttle.


----------



## maxamus007

Where did you get the *Neuspeed rear drop links* from and how much did they cost?


----------



## robokn

AwesomeJohn said:


> Only just spotted this thread, really good to see someone going to town on a Mk2, very few people have gone so far with the MK2 yet but i feel as time goes on and as the Mk2 becomes more affordable we will see more and more.
> 
> Great to see your updates after every mod too,
> 
> Keep up the good work and i'll look forward to keeping up with the rest of your tweeks!
> 
> By the way the WALK (White line anti lift kit) is a great mod, the feedback i get is that it helps to get the power down a lot better, reduces wheel spin and helps with turn in too.


 Not the only one 


----------



## AwesomeJohn

McKenzie said:


> AwesomeJohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only just spotted this thread, really good to see someone going to town on a Mk2, very few people have gone so far with the MK2 yet but i feel as time goes on and as the Mk2 becomes more affordable we will see more and more.
> 
> Great to see your updates after every mod too,
> 
> Keep up the good work and i'll look forward to keeping up with the rest of your tweeks!
> 
> By the way the WALK (White line anti lift kit) is a great mod, the feedback i get is that it helps to get the power down a lot better, reduces wheel spin and helps with turn in too.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers John  I think the MK2 platform has a lot to offer in terms of power and handling and this hasn't been exploited enough in my opinion. I'm looking forward to ramping up the turbo, it should be quite a weapon since it's pretty lightweight. I may well be interested in getting the WALK kit off you guys, especially if you can price match a slightly cheaper price I have found. :wink:
Click to expand...

I agree, look at the Golf ED30 and Leon Cupra. Both fantastic drivers cars with 2WD and with the same engine as the 4WD TTS and S3. A definate winner in my eyes 8)



robokn said:


> AwesomeJohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only just spotted this thread, really good to see someone going to town on a Mk2, very few people have gone so far with the MK2 yet but i feel as time goes on and as the Mk2 becomes more affordable we will see more and more.
> 
> Great to see your updates after every mod too,
> 
> Keep up the good work and i'll look forward to keeping up with the rest of your tweeks!
> 
> By the way the WALK (White line anti lift kit) is a great mod, the feedback i get is that it helps to get the power down a lot better, reduces wheel spin and helps with turn in too.
> 
> 
> 
> Not the only one 
Click to expand...

Whiteline Anti Lift Kits. Super special price for you guys, £150 delivered including vat for those who are interested.


----------



## McKenzie

TT-driver said:


> McKenzie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TT-driver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you tell me which bushing that is and what the part number is?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure to what part number it is but was found within a minute when I queried this at Audi. It basically is the rubber mounts that attach to the subframe area. The bushes hold the two metal prongs in place that come off the exhaust downpipe. it's something you can see very easily when underneath the car. You have to replace the entire metal bracket as the rubber bushings are attached.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK thanks. I thought I recognised it as the 'exhaust holder' but I was wondering if it had to do something with the engine mounts itself. I'll check the state of mine too as I'm experiencing some vibrations when slowing down from 70mph by just lifting the throttle.
Click to expand...

Sounds like you may have a similar issue to what I had then. I noticed more engine vibrations and resonance in the cabin and since changing over to the new part it's gone. Apart from the solid lower engine mount that creates vibrations. Worth checking as is on display when under the car.


----------



## McKenzie

maxamus007 said:


> Where did you get the *Neuspeed rear drop links* from and how much did they cost?


I managed to get hold of them through a MK5 golf forum member. He bought them but then sold the car so had it new lying around. Got lucky with a good price.

Best to buy them through Awesome GTI if I'm honest. That way you will have a warranty in case you have any sort of issues. I'm sure if you went for some other stuff that they would give you a cracking deal. Anything I have bought from them they have always done a good deal on.

The main issue with the Neuspeed stuff is I think Awesome GTi are the only importer of it. You could get them from the states but risk import tax etc.

I'm sure if your interested AwesomeGTI may do a group buy with all kinds of Neuspeed stuff.


----------



## McKenzie

AwesomeJohn said:


> Whiteline Anti Lift Kits. Super special price for you guys, £150 delivered including vat for those who are interested.


Thats definitely the cheapest price I heard off. Very tempted now! Would you guys be interested in doing some sort of group buy for all kinds of Neuspeed stuff? The WALK kits would sell like hot cakes! I could post a joined group buy on MK5 forum to get some higher number too.


----------



## AwesomeJohn

McKenzie said:


> AwesomeJohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whiteline Anti Lift Kits. Super special price for you guys, £150 delivered including vat for those who are interested.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats definitely the cheapest price I heard off. Very tempted now! Would you guys be interested in doing some sort of group buy for all kinds of Neuspeed stuff? The WALK kits would sell like hot cakes! I could post a joined group buy on MK5 forum to get some higher number too.
Click to expand...

I am happy to put something together where i can, let me know what you are interested in and i'll get something together.

One item that has been getting some good reports is the Whiteline bump steer kit 
http://www.awesome-gti.co.uk/product.ph ... 0&xSec=157

There are a couple of good video links on there too, watch the Polo wishbone bush one!

Cheers John


----------



## wja96

Does the WALK fit the diesel?


----------



## McKenzie

wja96 said:


> Does the WALK fit the diesel?


Good question. I'm not too sure that it will since the tdi is quattro. Could be wrong however, hopefully one of the Awesome boys will come along and shine a light on this one.


----------



## AwesomeJohn

wja96 said:


> Does the WALK fit the diesel?


Yes it fits the MK2 quattro, same benefits as the 2WD but it's not quite as noticeable since they don't suffer with wheel spin.

Cheer John


----------



## jays_225

nice car i really like the new front bumper.


----------



## McKenzie

AwesomeJohn said:


> wja96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does the WALK fit the diesel?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it fits the MK2 quattro, same benefits as the 2WD but it's not quite as noticeable since they don't suffer with wheel spin.
> 
> Cheer John
Click to expand...

That's interesting, didn't know they did one for the quattro too. The WALK kit should give a better feel to the steering having extra caster. 0.5 degree's more will make a very sizeable difference. Worth while mod if you are doing springs/coilovers and ARB's.



jays_225 said:


> nice car i really like the new front bumper.


Cheers Jay  I do think the Ingo Noak front bumper is the nicest looking out of the aftermarket bumpers. It's also deceptively low as I've found out the hard way!


----------



## AwesomeJohn

Really good to see you today Dan, i think you win the award for the longest round trip done in a day, thanks a lot for making the effort.

Hope you had a safe trip back and that everything was as expected on the car.

I'll look forward to seeing what you think about the mods 

Cheers John


----------



## Smoothie

Well, my opinion on the Neuspeed drop links is that... they failed. The rear ARB is great - but the drop links, waste of money.

3 out of the 4 rose joints failed which made them rattle. They are now sat here on my desk waiting until I can be bothered to return them to you guys. ˆˆˆ


----------



## AwesomeJohn

Smoothie said:


> Well, my opinion on the Neuspeed drop links is that... they failed. The rear ARB is great - but the drop links, waste of money.
> 
> 3 out of the 4 rose joints failed which made them rattle. They are now sat here on my desk waiting until I can be bothered to return them to you guys. ˆˆˆ


They do work very well unfortunately it is an issue in this country with anything that has an exposed rose joint, they do wear out quite quickly!

Please make sure you get them sent back as soon as possible, once it goes past the 12 month guarantee i wouldn't be able to get you your money back.

Cheers JOhn


----------



## McKenzie

AwesomeJohn said:


> Really good to see you today Dan, i think you win the award for the longest round trip done in a day, thanks a lot for making the effort.
> 
> Hope you had a safe trip back and that everything was as expected on the car.
> 
> I'll look forward to seeing what you think about the mods
> 
> Cheers John


Was nice to meet you too John  It certainly was a sleepy drive home but the cruise control came in handy! Cheers again John and I will do a review of the parts as I do with everything on the car.

Cheers!


----------



## Survey S2000

Hi Dan,

Hope your well! Looks like you have had your car sorted!!!  

I really must read this thread properly when i find time!! [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Hope it all working great and i look forward to reading all about it! :wink:

ATB


----------



## McKenzie

After hearing about Awesome GTI stocking the whiteline range of parts I decided to go down the handling upgrades sooner than later. I also wanted to change the gearbox oil and get cruise control installed so I took a trip up to Awesome GTI to get everything fitted up in one day. It was an early morning setting of at 4am and not getting back until near 11pm but was worth it!
So yesterday's modification list includes:

Whiteline Anti Lift Kit
Whiteline Control arm bushing kit
Whiteline rear trailing arm bushing kit
Whiteline steering rack bush
Gearbox oil change 
Cruise control retrofit 
Alarm beep enabled
4 wheel alignment

So first up is a few pictures of the kit pre installed.

All the whiteline bushes









Whitline Antilift kit (WALK)









So first thing done was the WALK. The idea of the WALK is to give extra caster which helps massively with traction and also helps with a more positive front end. You can see the original to the beautifully finished gold WALK kit in the pictures below. This didn't take too long for John the mechanic at Awesome GTI to take off and replace, it's a very effective modification for the price of the item and the fitting cost.


































I decided while the wishbones were going to be off it was worth while getting the other control arm bushings replaced. This is as the car has a little age to it the OEM rubber becomes soft and creates a lot more flex. It's quite a cheap mod and is a no brainer if your getting the WALK kit done. The idea is these are slightly harder than the OEM which helps with a better feel through the wheel and generally helps hold the car up when cornering hard. This was another quick thing to do and within 10 minutes both old bushes were out and the new one's in. To put the wishbones back after both new bushing parts being replaced took a little bit of persuasion but once you know the technique it becomes a lot easier to figure out exactly what worked. The pictures show the old and new bushes.


































A view from underneath with both installed









Next up while the undertray was off is the steering rack bush. This is something I thought would help with a light steering wheel feel as is a fair bit stiffer than the standard OEM bush. It seemed to take a bit longer to get to this due to it's position so the whole subframe had to come off. Something that a good mechanic and a ramp can whip off quite quickly. I wanted to get a better steering wheel feel and wasn't too fussed about the work involved but wouldn't upgrade by itself. If you are replacing bushes or changing to the WALK kit it's not that much extra work and would recommend it highly. I was very surprised on the size difference between the OEM and Whiteline version. It shows how much this has compressed over the years, it became quite obvious that this would make a big difference.









This shows the position of the rack bush, really tricky to get a good photo but its at the back behind the steering arms.

















OEM on the left Whiteline on the right, you can see the massive difference in size!









Subframe off!









As I was upgrading a lot of the other bushes it made sense to spend a little bit more and the rear trailing arm too. Again the bushes over time get worn and the car generally would feel a lot tighter and "like new" when replaced. It's pretty much the same deal replacing the rear bushes like the front but you don't have to strip as much of the car apart to get to them.


















There isn't much to show on the gearbox oil change but a lot of Audi dealers say it's "sealed for life" which simply isn't true. You change your engine oil every 10-20K miles so why not your gearbox oil? it's easier to get to and keeps your cogs it good condition. If you are running a remap and drive the car quite hard then the gears have a lot more pressure working on them. It's really worth while making sure you running gear is maintained just as well as your engine.










After all the suspension work was done the cruise control and alarm beep was done next. I regularly drive on motorways and end up driving 500 miles in one day. Cruise control is something I really should of done earlier. The alarm beep is a nice little feature to stop the OCD thoughts "Have I locked my car?" this was done at the same time as programming the cruise.









Last but not least after road testing was the 4 wheel alignment. This is essential really if you take any suspension parts off or alter them in anyway. It's underrated and can save you fuel and improve handling just by changing the way the car tracks. I wanted a fast road set-up so played a bit with camber and toe angles to get something that was sharp to turn in but stayed stable throughout the corner.


















So the review part!

I would say the gearbox oil has made the shifts a bit smoother and the gearbox a little quieter, definitely worth doing and something I will do every 30K miles or two years.

The cruise control is a awesome little feature, worth doing if you end up on motorways a lot but of course everyone knows what cruise control does and the benefits.

I haven't had a huge amount of roads that I could test the handling out just yet but have got a good feel of how things have changed. I would say the traction has improved a decent amount with my tyres being around 3mm and needing changing soon it feels like the tyres are new even with old tyres. The cornering has improved the most with the car having a huge amount more front end grip and the rear of the car still being stable. The slower corner's like round-abouts being able to exploited more for instance without the front pushing onto understeer. Generally I am very happy with the way this kit has worked and has met up to my expectations. I wouldn't hesitate to change to the WALK as it really has helped the handling out by just changing one thing!

The bushes have also made a huge difference. The car feels like new with it feeling very stiff and connected, I would say this modification is more about feel than out right performance but again it was a very worth while mod. Upgrading bushes aren't really spoken about too much but I can honestly say this have made a big difference. It will take a few thousand miles to settle down fully so they are slightly more forgiving yet very firm.

Overall the car has improved massively with handling and feel but hasn't lost any everyday driveability. I expected to feel a lot more harshness through the steering wheel but am pleasantly surprised even after 250 miles that it just feel firmer rather than harsher.

All mods have been great and I can't fault the service I received from Awesome GTI. John (mechanic) was very very knowledgeable and somethings that I thought would take an hour only took 20 minutes, I guess this will help with labour charges! Thanks to Awesome and especially both john's for helping getting the car done. I'm sure in the very near future I will be up at Awesome again when me and John (sales) come up with a few more things that can be done to the car!

So future mods to some!
THS engine top mounts
Fuel pump upgrade
Remap!!!

I will look into Anti roll bars and brakes soon when the wallet has recovered! And looking into Intercooler potentially next year before the weather warms up.


----------



## McKenzie

Survey S2000 said:


> Hi Dan,
> 
> Hope your well! Looks like you have had your car sorted!!!
> 
> I really must read this thread properly when i find time!! [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Hope it all working great and i look forward to reading all about it! :wink:
> 
> ATB


Well the big suspension/geometry upgrade is complete so make yourself a cup of tea and sit down for 5 minutes and have a good read!

I am well knackered after 500 miles and near 9 hours of driving yesterday! However well worth the drive!


----------



## McKenzie

Just a quick update.

Have done a little bit of driving since the suspension geometry work has been done. To give you an idea of the grip levels now, the ESP light flashes on a lot during cornering as the chassis is so stiff and grippy it lifts the inside rear wheel up off the floor! A bit like touring car style 

The car is also going in to Awesome GTI soon to get a remap! Also in talks with a fuel pump company that are bringing out some new high pressure fuel pumps that are heavily upgraded in 3 stages but have a lifetime warranty!


----------



## AwesomeJohn

Get that button pressed, traction control is for wimps! :lol:


----------



## sTTranger

Wow, sounds like you've been busy, is your car quattro??


----------



## McKenzie

AwesomeJohn said:


> Get that button pressed, traction control is for wimps! :lol:


 :lol: the only reason it comes on is because it's lifting a wheel up. It's not actually wheel spinning. Car is just getting a little paranoid in thinking it's having a moment 



sTTranger said:


> Wow, sounds like you've been busy, is your car quattro??


It has been a busy few weeks! Unforunately it's not quattro but fwd, helps being extremely nimble but traction isn't ideal. Most of the mods done were to try and sort the problems of fwd out.


----------



## Survey S2000

Oh no! the curse of the flashing yellow triangle! 

I get this on a familiar corner. Traction off smooth it in a apply throttle mid bend. i cant feel any increase in engine until full out the corner. Where it feels like the throttle kicks in and catches up pedal position giving off a few pops at the same time.

Im not sure what this is but it feels like its being restained even with esp off.

Left foot braking is no good either. As again the throttle is held back if the brake is applied. [smiley=bigcry.gif] I'm no LFBer but it would nice to get thwe hang of it.


----------



## conneem

Survey S2000 said:


> Oh no! the curse of the flashing yellow triangle!
> 
> I get this on a familiar corner. Traction off smooth it in a apply throttle mid bend. i cant feel any increase in engine until full out the corner. Where it feels like the throttle kicks in and catches up pedal position giving off a few pops at the same time.
> 
> Im not sure what this is but it feels like its being restained even with esp off.
> 
> Left foot braking is no good either. As again the throttle is held back if the brake is applied. [smiley=bigcry.gif] I'm no LFBer but it would nice to get thwe hang of it.


Do you have the ESP fully off or just the ASR? I only get the power hesitation and pops from the exhaust ESP on, never with it off.


----------



## Survey S2000

Hi conneem,

This is with the ESP off 

I'm not sure which TT you have but ive got the 2.0t fwd. hold the ESP button and ASR goes off and keep holding till ESP goes off.


----------



## sTTranger

I think Im starting to like this rear wing


----------



## McKenzie

Survey S2000 said:


> Oh no! the curse of the flashing yellow triangle!
> 
> I get this on a familiar corner. Traction off smooth it in a apply throttle mid bend. i cant feel any increase in engine until full out the corner. Where it feels like the throttle kicks in and catches up pedal position giving off a few pops at the same time.
> 
> Im not sure what this is but it feels like its being restained even with esp off.
> 
> Left foot braking is no good either. As again the throttle is held back if the brake is applied. [smiley=bigcry.gif] I'm no LFBer but it would nice to get thwe hang of it.


 :lol: well it sounds like your lighting up your inside wheel mid corner, this won't help speed. The exhaust pops are properly loud when esp is on.

The difference between your yellow triangle of death and mine is that you have some understeer and wheelspin. I just am lifting wheels up mid corner and the car panics 

Alex the WALK is worth every penny! The bushes make the car feel new again and the bump steer was never designed to fit the TT! Gutted about this one considering Whiteline actually listed the TT to be compatible with the bump steer kit.


----------



## McKenzie

sTTranger said:


> I think Im starting to like this rear wing


I'm glad it's growing on you  It's a bot marmitey though. Some love and some hate it. However it looks better in person and in more proportion. Can look quite large in pictures;


----------



## Survey S2000

:lol: well it sounds like your lighting up your inside wheel mid corner, this won't help speed. The exhaust pops are properly loud when esp is on.

It could be that Dan but i dont think i am. I am trying to be progressive with the throttle not planting it. It feel as though the car is holding the power back with the ESP off. hmmmm :?

The difference between your yellow triangle of death and mine is that you have some understeer and wheelspin. I just am lifting wheels up mid corner and the car panics  

  might be

Alex the WALK is worth every penny! The bushes make the car feel new again and the bump steer was never designed to fit the TT! Gutted about this one considering Whiteline actually listed the TT to be compatible with the bump steer kit

Sorry to hear this. Trip to Awesome needed me thinks


----------



## McKenzie

Survey S2000 said:


> It could be that Dan but i dont think i am. I am trying to be progressive with the throttle not planting it. It feel as though the car is holding the power back with the ESP off. hmmmm :?
> 
> Sorry to hear this. Trip to Awesome needed me thinks


Well that does sound like the esp is still on? Very strange, maybe there is different versions of the esp system on the TT's? But by what your describing it does sound like esp cutting the power until it knows the steering lock is off and it has full traction. Well with more caster from the WALK you can pretty much floor it from first gear and get hardly any wheel spin.

Well I'm sure if you ask John from Awesome nicely he will put up a decent WALK price with fitting deal. Hopefully he pops along to this thread later on and comes up with a deal of the century like he usually does 

I tried some different geometry out. 1.6 deg camber rear, 1.1 deg camber front. Also a touch more toe in too helps. Potentially worth doing after putting on the WALK.

Apparently there is a kit for helping getting some extra camber out of the front without changing to adjustable top mounts on the suspension. Need to look into this!


----------



## Hadaak

Hi Dan.
I haven't read all the thread or seen all the pics as I'm in the office right now and don't have much time but you DEFINITELY NEED A TTPC  That will finish it up as you'll be monitoring all the stuff from the CarPC like a GT-R :lol: Let me know if you need help with setting one up :mrgreen:

something like this :lol:


----------



## McKenzie

Hadaak said:


> Hi Dan.
> I haven't read all the thread or seen all the pics as I'm in the office right now and don(t have much time but you DEFINITELY NEED A TTPC  That will finish it up as you'll be monitoring all the stuff from the CarPC like a GT-R :lol: Let me know if you need help with setting one up in the TT :mrgreen:


 :lol: There are a few things I need but the wallet seems to be stopping that option! I do love how you've done yours. Something I will look into when the exterior, handling and engine work is sorted out. Problem it would make me want to do the sound system too which I have been firm to myself and tried to put that one out of the equation!


----------



## McKenzie

Hadaak said:


> something like this :lol:


Argh I wish you didn't show me that now! That looks brilliant! It's something I really don't need but very much want.


----------



## Hadaak

sorry mate


----------



## TT-driver

Which reminds me... need to install my scangauge somewhere in the TT.


----------



## tgorman

Nie car  
Im pretty sure i can tell whereabouts you live 8)


----------



## McKenzie

tgorman said:


> Nie car
> Im pretty sure i can tell whereabouts you live 8)


Only just seen this oops :roll:

Looks like you live within a couple miles of myself. Give me a headlight flash if you see me about


----------



## McKenzie

Just a quick update on what's going on. Has been a little while since changed much to the car but getting my fix next week 

I will be making a trip to ITG filter to get the TT equipped with large bore induction kit. This will breath much better than my current Neuspeed and is also an enclosed filter type so will have less heat soak.

After going to ITG I will be heading back up to Awesome to get a few goodies! This time I will be getting a stage 2 remap, Whiteline upgraded adjustable rear drop links, Top two THS engine mounts, colder grade spark plugs and a Neuspeed throttle body to intercooler pipe. A fair chunk of work but will make a huge difference for sure.

Will update next week with photo's and a proper report.


----------



## Nijiro_Boi

Wow McKenzie! You are a true inspiration mate! I would never have thought of half of the mod's you have done. I really appreciate the time and effort you have put into your car and write-ups! Make's me start to think about my own...  Thanks again from the Land DownUnder; keep up the great work!

P.s. Love your car! Hoping mine will want to grow-up, following its' footsteps!


----------



## robokn

Dan whats happening to the carbon bits and pieces??


----------



## McKenzie

Nijiro_Boi said:


> Wow McKenzie! You are a true inspiration mate! I would never have thought of half of the mod's you have done. I really appreciate the time and effort you have put into your car and write-ups! Make's me start to think about my own...  Thanks again from the Land DownUnder; keep up the great work!
> 
> P.s. Love your car! Hoping mine will want to grow-up, following its' footsteps!


HI Nijiro, many thanks for your kind words  Hearing your comments makes the time and effort putting these reports in worth while. I've played around a lot with the car and have tried various options of the same thing at times to see what's best. I hope people can take a little bit of knowledge from the modifications I have done and also just use this thread for a little background reading about what is possible.

P.S I would rather be where you are right now compared to the weather we are getting hit with here in the UK!


----------



## McKenzie

robokn said:


> Dan whats happening to the carbon bits and pieces??


Things got complicated when moving to another company to get my work done. It took time to work things out but in the last couple months I have been far too busy to get the work done. I'm hoping in the new years I can pick it all up but just has been very busy for me of recent and am away from home sometimes 6 days in a week! I have to make things now in large quantities (10-15) and can't do that if I won't have the time to sort out selling the things! But hopefully things in the new year will be more straight forward

On a side note I just read that your father passed away. Really sorry to hear this mate. If your down my route at some point give me a txt or a call and we could meet up for a chinwag.


----------



## McKenzie

As previously said here is the update on the work that has been taken out on the car over this week.

Firstly I headed up to Coventry to see the boys at ITG filters. Apart from putting the wrong address in the satnav and ending up at a retirement home getting there was fairly straight forward!
I have been in contact over this year several times with Andy Jackson about getting hold of an enclosed big bore induction kit for the TT. It wasn't until a couple weeks ago when he started to work on a system for the TTRS that the correct parts were all available for what would work on the TT 2.0TFSI. The previous Neuspeed filter was a decent enough piece of kit but found it suffered from some heatsoak and was quite loud for everyday driving, also it was fairly small diameter wise and became pretty obvious that it wouldn't flow as well as the ITG. Some of the main features on this are the large bore inlet which is a massive 5 inches! Also the slam panel is a slightly different version to the OEM that allows better airflow and also looks very smart.

Some pictures of it on the car;









__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Even on a standard map you could really feel how much cleaner the engine pulled with this intake on. It also runs a bit cooler than normal too which is a bonus. I quite like the subtle induction burble rather than the asthma wheeze of the Neuspeed kit. Many thanks to Andy Jackson for helping me out getting this intake on the car, it truly is a fantastic piece of engineering and is the highest quality intake I've seen, even down to the clips used to hold the silicone pipes on!

After my visit to ITG I went to Manchester the next day to see the boys at Awesome GTI again. This time the engine was in for a bit of work and also I decided to change the Neuspeed drop links to adjustable Whitline drop links.

The first thing installed on the car was some NGK Iridium spark plugs, these are meant to run a little cooler than ordinary spark plugs and when pushing boost and timing up they proved to do their job a treat. Great little mod for the price and was well recommended by the Awesome boys as didn't think about doing this for the remap before hand.


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Next on the list was to change the standard Throttle body to intercooler pipe with the Neuspeed big bore version. The reasoning behind this is that I am trying to squeeze every last ounce of power out of the car I thought letting the turbo flow the air better having less of a restriction can only be a good thing! It's a relatively cheap mod but really is only worth doing if you are going to a stage 2 or more remap to make most use out of it. This was quite an easy thing to change over and took John about 20 minutes. Here are some before and after pictures;

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Next on the list was the top two engine mounts. I have already got the lower THS engine mount replacement and thought that putting more power through the car which has done near 58K miles may move the engine around a fair chunk! So these were replaced by two aftermarket THS engine mounts. The great thing about these are the OEM appearance, they look completely OEM but reduce engine movement by over 40% and are only 30% stiffer. After installing they completely changed the way the car drives. There is no added engine vibrations from before and have almost completely stopped any engine movement whatsoever. Not only have they kept the engine more planted in position they have also helped out the front end with a bit more precision and feel. I really highly recommend this mod as is fairly cheap to do but makes a world of difference. Here are some pictures of the THS engine mounts by them selves and also a comparison between new THS and old OEM. Also shown is how much more the OEM flex over the THS version (the THS mounts travel are next to nothing!)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










The flex test!

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










After a lunch break John tackled the rear droplinks and changed them over to the Whiteline version. The reasoning behind this is that they are adjustable so you can preload the rear anti-roll bar on just the drop links alone! However going too far with this could snap your roll bar! They are also protected from the elements unlike the predecessor's the Neuspeed versions. They seem to be more compliant with the road and yet have not lost any feel from what the Neuspeed drop links gained. They are slightly cheaper too! A good mod if you have an aftermarket anti roll bar or if you want to increase front grip slightly by stiffening up the rear.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










So after a couple road tests to get things nicely in place the car was ready for it's remap!! Now this is something I've been waiting to do for some time and for me there was a fair few options out there but Revo Technik have always stuck out in my mind for having one of the best remaps out there for my engine. It's all personally preference but I like the stages of tune with Revo and I think it's one of the most tested piece's of software.

A few dyno runs were done first of all to find how much the car was producing on the standard map and to see how much the hardware modifications have made. Standard the car from factory is supposed to have 197BHP and 210 Ft lbs of torque. I was pleasantly surprised with a top dyno read out of 218.8 BHP and 275 ft lbs of torque (taking the best of both)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










After those dyno runs were complete it was on with the new stage 2 map and a few dyno runs where the various boost, air fuel ratio and also timing were played around with. The first run was pretty strong but played with timing as AFR and boost are maxed out! I think that the BP fuel was holding back the timing a little bit so had to settle with something a little bit lower than normal but could be related to the high boost levels creating a fair chunk of heat. In the end we settled for a setting that produced constant high torque and a decent BHP figure- 261.5 BHP and 361.2 Ft lbs of torque.


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


















Before and after;

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










So in the end the engine proved to be very strong on the torque side and on the way back home I could really feel what a night and day difference there was. The turbo comes into boost a lot sooner and the power stays in for a long time until about the redline. I am amazed with the pull the car has in high gears, it's like driving a big diesel engine! The fuel economy has also raised a huge amount too.

I also got hold of the SPS tuning unit that will allow me to play with various setting myself which is great since now with shell super unleaded the car seems to be driving even better! So hopefully I can get the car running even sweeter and also have the option to change between maps for different temperatures as this seems to make a big difference on the intake temps.

The traction still seems pretty decent in dry conditions but makes 1st gear a bit of an animal. But to give a good idea the car still has almost full traction in 2nd gear on the wet/greasy roads so I'm quite happy.

Just want to say a massive thank you to both John's at awesome who helped me out with the fitting of the parts,remap and also the technical help, sales and general banter. I have been to Awesome twice now to get a big sum of money put into the car and even though the trip is around 250 miles each way!! They are truly the best bunch of guys you could come across who know their stuff and are the most competitive on pricing that I know of. Thanks to all at Awesome!!

So what's next then?? Well I think I will be saving up for a big new shiny large intercooler from THS and also a fuel pump upgrade when the world wide shortage of pumps stops! I am also looking into replacing the differential to a proper LSD which will really help out with the traction side of things. Merry xmas


----------



## colwell

Awesome TT mate, nice too see people mixing it up.

Your front bumper what was the fitting like? I'm looking at either the same as yours or the new Rieger bumper they look very similar. If yours was a good fit i'd be more swayed in that direction nothing worse than getting a kit shipped then to find it would fit a Saxo much better lol.

I did notice you were looking at getting the OEM RS bumper by that indication will you selling yours anytime soon


----------



## McKenzie

colwell said:


> Awesome TT mate, nice too see people mixing it up.
> 
> Your front bumper what was the fitting like? I'm looking at either the same as yours or the new Rieger bumper they look very similar. If yours was a good fit i'd be more swayed in that direction nothing worse than getting a kit shipped then to find it would fit a Saxo much better lol.
> 
> I did notice you were looking at getting the OEM RS bumper by that indication will you selling yours anytime soon


Thanks buddy  Fitting the bumper was straight forward but did need a little tweaking, passenger side fitted like a gloved but right side was just acceptable, need better fixing in place but does the job. The downside of this bumper I have (Ingo Noak) is it's deceptively low so quite easy to scrape the bottom if not careful, It's lower than an R8 believe it or not. I made a 1 off pure carbonfibre prepreg lower spoiler that I made to fit which looks great and is one of a kind, wasn't cheap to do but worth it. The carbon fibre grille was bonded to the bumper so if I were to sell it would be bumper and carbon fibre grille! I do fancy getting the RS front bumper but not 100% sure what direction I will be going in with the car. The rear bumper is a bigger priority first but that's got less priority over more engine work 

On a side note the Reiger kit is nice but quite expensive, can't comment on fitment.


----------



## conneem

Looking good McKenzie, quite like my intake. You know what to do for an engine cover 

The first intake of this type was/is in Revo's K04 TT and they have said it was the best intake they had seen for the 2.0T


----------



## Hadaak

I see you're enjoying it MC :mrgreen: Good stuff there :wink:


----------



## sTTranger

how much difference did the drop links make?


----------



## McKenzie

conneem said:


> Looking good McKenzie, quite like my intake. You know what to do for an engine cover
> 
> The first intake of this type was/is in Revo's K04 TT and they have said it was the best intake they had seen for the 2.0T


Cheers Conneem, a new engine cover is on the list of things to do! eyeing one up on ebay at the moment but may splash out for something a little special.

That intake you have is very similar in design, the main difference is the straight section leading to the slam panel. The actual filter is a bigger and they keep the large bore inlet size, i'm sure works pretty similarly. The slam panel they have designed and made looks really good and allows a lot better flow with a larger air scoop.



Hadaak said:


> I see you're enjoying it MC :mrgreen: Good stuff there :wink:


Certainly am  Looking forward to the next stage of tuning. The car at the moment feels like what the car should be doing out of the factory! Pretty quick and very good on fuel.



sTTranger said:


> how much difference did the drop links make?


I noticed the steering feel was slightly heavier and has made the rear a bit stiffer, all round giving more relative front end grip. The whiteline drop links are my preference as will last for a very long time and can be adjusted to change the preload on the rear anti roll bar. In other words you can make the bar stiffer by pulling tension on it even though the car isn't cornering. It's something I thought I would try out as doesn't seem many TT's have. On the track you would notice it fair amount but maybe not so much on the road unless pushing the car. For me I think it's a worth while mod.


----------



## Redscouse

Chit Hot Dan mate ........ good work and looking the nuts  

All the best over the festive period buddy 

Paul


----------



## McKenzie

Redscouse said:


> Chit Hot Dan mate ........ good work and looking the nuts
> 
> All the best over the festive period buddy
> 
> Paul


Cheers Paul  Hope you have a great xmas and will have to catch up in the new year! take it easy bud.


----------



## robokn

McKenzie said:


> robokn said:
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note I just read that your father passed away. Really sorry to hear this mate. If your down my route at some point give me a txt or a call and we could meet up for a chinwag.
Click to expand...

Cheers Dan will do I fully appreciate the time issue, hows the side line of racing coming along?


----------



## McKenzie

robokn said:


> McKenzie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robokn said:
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note I just read that your father passed away. Really sorry to hear this mate. If your down my route at some point give me a txt or a call and we could meet up for a chinwag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheers Dan will do I fully appreciate the time issue, hows the side line of racing coming along?
Click to expand...

Racing has been pretty good at times. Trying to go down the LMP1/2, DTM route or if not over to the states it is for me. The F1 route doesn't look like a realistic option now so trying to make a full time career for myself. Got any more plans for the blue beast or got other priorities on your mind?


----------



## Hadaak

McKenzie said:


> The first thing installed on the car was some NGK Iridium spark plugs, these are meant to run a little cooler than ordinary spark plugs and when pushing boost and timing up they proved to do their job a treat. Great little mod for the price and was well recommended by the Awesome boys as didn't think about doing this for the remap before hand.
> 
> 
> __
> Image uploading. Refresh page to view


Hi MC, can you port the part number of these please?
Here is what I found : 
OEM = PFR7S8EG (NGK)
Iridium = BKR7EIX (NGK).


----------



## McKenzie

Hadaak said:


> McKenzie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The first thing installed on the car was some NGK Iridium spark plugs, these are meant to run a little cooler than ordinary spark plugs and when pushing boost and timing up they proved to do their job a treat. Great little mod for the price and was well recommended by the Awesome boys as didn't think about doing this for the remap before hand.
> 
> 
> __
> Image uploading. Refresh page to view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi MC, can you port the part number of these please?
> Here is what I found :
> OEM = PFR7S8EG (NGK)
> Iridium = BKR7EIX (NGK).
Click to expand...

Not sure what you mean by port but I presume you mean find  The part number is- BKR8EIX. These run a grade colder than the normal plugs. They are getting really fantastic reviews of recent and I can see why. They keep the engine running smooth with no timing issue's unlike the OEM normal hotter grade plugs. Only worth doing if you have remapped the car otherwise they can increase carbon build up as will not burn it off otherwise (being colder running). The more boost and timing the colder the plug generally. If you are running a remap these really do make a very big difference. Hope this helps.


----------



## Hadaak

Thanks MC. I wrote the question with the word "Port" half asleep I think :mrgreen: 
So since TT is not remapped I should be ok with the OEM plugs. TT has done 51.000 km now and I thought it was time for some Iridium plugs :lol: but I'll stick with the OEM then.


----------



## robokn

Cheers Dan will do I fully appreciate the time issue, hows the side line of racing coming along?[/quote]

Racing has been pretty good at times. Trying to go down the LMP1/2, DTM route or if not over to the states it is for me. The F1 route doesn't look like a realistic option now so trying to make a full time career for myself. Got any more plans for the blue beast or got other priorities on your mind?[/quote]

Have a few ideas all ascetic TBH, power is there so just need to finish it off :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## McKenzie

Hadaak said:


> Thanks MC. I wrote the question with the word "Port" half asleep I think :mrgreen:
> So since TT is not remapped I should be ok with the OEM plugs. TT has done 51.000 km now and I thought it was time for some Iridium plugs :lol: but I'll stick with the OEM then.


You can get the NGK iridium plugs (like the part number you quoted) if you fancy as may last a little longer than the OEM but you won't find much by doing so. The upgraded cold plugs are mainly for mapped car or could work if you live in an Arabic country. You should get the TT mapped, the engine is so much smoother, miles better on fuel and feels like the car should of had this sort of power from factory. Then pop some cold plugs in


----------



## McKenzie

robokn said:


> Have a few ideas all ascetic TBH, power is there so just need to finish it off :roll: :roll: :roll:


When I pick my self up again I will be in touch Rob, just lots of things to sort out and do and don't want to invest unless I know it's worth doing otherwise I will land myself in the s**t :lol:

Don't think there is much more you can do to your though!


----------



## IC_HOTT

Hi McKenzie great write up over the months and very interesting

regarding all that you've done in your research have you any idea what the difference is on my 2010 S-Line Special Edition Tdi regarding suspension compared to none s-line, I believe its lowered but wondered what else so I can relate to the mods youve done - or anyone?


----------



## McKenzie

grasmere said:


> Hi McKenzie great write up over the months and very interesting
> 
> regarding all that you've done in your research have you any idea what the difference is on my 2010 S-Line Special Edition Tdi regarding suspension compared to none s-line, I believe its lowered but wondered what else so I can relate to the mods youve done - or anyone?


Cheers Ian, glad the write ups were of some use  Well as you said the only difference is the lower springs which give a stiffer ride. I have Mag ride on mine but most of the mods I have done suspension wise are pretty transferable. I think the WALK kit may fit your car even though it is quattro but worth checking with someone like Awesome GTI about that.

It really depends on what your looking to get out of your car. I wanted to get a better balance and give better feel so changed the bushing that helped do this along with springs, drop links etc.

Next up is a rear anti roll bar that I have waiting to be installed so will give some feedback on that. Hoping that this should give the car a much better neutral feel balance wise.


----------



## avyi

Hello McKenzie, great thread and great looking car.

I would like to ask if you still have any CF mirrors available to be sold? I am in the process of looking into the CF front grill, rear valance from OSIR, but they don't offer the full mirror casing, just a small cover.

If you do, I would appreciate a PM. Thanks in advance!


----------



## McKenzie

I haven't updated this thread in a little while so thought I would update with a few things that are and have been going on. After getting a lot of work done with Awesome at the back end of last year the clutch started slipping due to the extra power, so I have been saving up for a new clutch upgrade with a replacement flywheel and also decided to upgrade to a Quaife differential at the same time so it's going to be one big hit!

In the mean time I have made a few little changes to the car which I can post up.

I am always up for improving the car's handling and the opportunity to buy a new Lightweight rear anti roll bar came up so thought it would be a good time to get one on the car. I went for the Autotech Anti roll bar as is hollow and reduces weight by a small amount compared to OEM and a lot lighter than when going to another aftermarket solid thicker bar. It's 25mm and is 3 way adjustable which allows for a decent scope of fine tuning. It weighs 31% less than the OEM but is 32% stiffer! So you can see the advantages are quite clear. Here is a pic:









You can see the thickness difference is quite a decent amount.

Here is a link to the bar- http://www.autotech.com/product/swaybars/10-525-1825K.html?fromcat=golf-gti-rabbit-mkv-gti-2t

Fitting was pretty straight forward and only needed 4 bolts taken off the OEM ARB clamp and 1 bolt for each drop link and fitting being the reverse of removal. To take off and fit the new ARB it was about an hour's work but could take less if on a ramp and not under axle stands.

So far I'm very pleasantly surprised by the balance that the new bar has created. I am on the Mid point currently but going to full stiff since the weather is better and hopefully less rain! I would say this is one of the biggest handling differences by just changing the rear ARB. My car is FWD so naturally has understeer and this has helped out quite a bit. I will be thinking about getting the front ARB upgraded for a little more weight saving and also a bit more adjustability of the balance of the car. I would definitely do this mod sooner than what I have given the chance again.

The next mod I did was simple but quite effective. I have always thought the visibility out the back tinted window was quite average when it is dark outside and reversing was made harder by this. So I found out that there is a super bright (and I mean super bright!) LED bulb that fits the reverse light of the TT. This was a simple mod but the gains were fantastic. I did a full write up on it separately which can be found here - http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=259239&hilit=LED+reverse+light+mod

Here is a few photo's:
Old VS new









Both upgraded









Some people who have tried this have found that there are bulb error's, I have not found this yet but is worth considering if you are going to do this mod. It has passed a MOT with the LED bulbs in too which was also a bonus 

I managed to get the opportunity to get some LED DRL headlights on the car which is something I have wanted for some time. I have had xenons from new but always fancied the LED DRL's as they give the car a little extra edge I feel. Here are some pics;


















That's pretty much it for the moment but as said before the clutch and differential are next to be done. I have the diff, just need the time to give the car up for a few days for all the work to be done!

Little teaser


----------



## rash149

nice thread. enjoyed the read.

I can imagine another use for those bright rear leds...blinding the person behind you whos too close to you in traffic


----------



## McKenzie

rash149 said:


> nice thread. enjoyed the read.
> 
> I can imagine another use for those bright rear leds...blinding the person behind you whos too close to you in traffic


Glad you enjoyed it 

Haha I have used that once in a carpark and being half as bright as a normal headlight bulb people certainly get the picture! It's main use is ease of reversing in dark places and really does make a monumental difference, However it's always nice to have a little weapon by selecting reverse :lol:


----------



## Basscube

Mate the car looks the nuts fair play for doing something different loving all the carbon bits 8)


----------



## McKenzie

Basscube said:


> Mate the car looks the nuts fair play for doing something different loving all the carbon bits 8)


Many thanks buddy


----------



## McKenzie

So as previously talked about I needed to change my clutch as it was slipping under acceleration after the remap. I decided to go for the Sachs performance clutch pack which is rated up to 400ft lbs torque which should see me through  At the same time as the clutch I replaced the flywheel as a matter of prevention since the gearbox was apart. I didn't get anything fancy as didn't want to affect the normal everyday driving so went for the OEM replacement and has been capable of handling similar torque to the clutch. I also went for a LSD Quaife diff as the car is FWD and needs all the traction as possible. Anyway here is some pics of the gear.

Quaife diff-









OEM diff-

















As you can see there is quite a difference in diff construction on the two. I have done around 400 miles on the car since the gearbox upgrade and I am very happy I decided to upgrade the diff! Instantly the difference was recognisable and seemed to have more traction in greasy condition than it used to in the dry! The car on power pulls really strong into the corner and almost feel like the car is being pulled very hard into the corner. Almost like a big tug on the car to pull the front into the corner.

Putting down a chunk of power on the front wheels is always going to be a challenge but found that the diff has helped massively.I would rate it in the top 2-3 things that I would do to the TT, along with a remap this change has made a huge difference. The clutch is slightly heavier and slightly nosier but only marginally so I'm happy with the results. The feel is good and seems to give nice positive gear shifts.

That is all for the moment but as always have plans with the car. Next is to fit a front upgraded strut bar which should keep the front down under cornering. I'm not expecting massive results and gains but enough to stop the front rolling so much and potentially keeping the tyres more in contact with the road. Here are some pics of the bar yet to be installed and what the result should look like-


























I also have coming a set of quite special ignition coils that usually retail for around £600 a set! They are supposed to give a bit more power and torque while sorting misfiring problems out from a much stronger spark. People have seen MPG increases too which is also a bonus. Starting the car when cold usually can take more than most cars and this is another area the coils are supposed to help out. I will be getting the car on the dyno with before and after result of the change. Hopefully showing some benefit!
Here are some pictures

















I will be testing these out on the dyno along with a couple other cars and hopefully can see some good gains. That is all for the moment, however there are some bigger things in the pipeline coming up in the next couple of months


----------



## IC_HOTT

Hi Dan, great thread, very interesting.

Sometimes I guess its hard to fully appreciate a mod until you go back and try a car without it eg the short shift and side shift gearbox mod. Have you been able to tell much difference and how short did you make the adjustment, or have you tried another car without it to tell ?


----------



## McKenzie

grasmere said:


> Hi Dan, great thread, very interesting.
> 
> Sometimes I guess its hard to fully appreciate a mod until you go back and try a car without it eg the short shift and side shift gearbox mod. Have you been able to tell much difference and how short did you make the adjustment, or have you tried another car without it to tell ?


Thanks Ian 

Well with the short shift I had the Audi spec short shifter and went to the THS front to back short and the Forge side to side short shifter. The reason for the THS is it was about £15 cheaper and was exactly the same. I was surprised by how much difference there was. Front to back was reduced significantly and side to side a decent amount too but not as much as front to back. I drove a similar TT when mine was in for service and was shocked how lazy the gear change felt, quick surprising how you get used to things. Now everytime I drive another manual and go back to my TT it feels really sporty. It feels mega now with an upgraded clutch too. Worth while mod for around £120, when you come to sell the car they keep their value too so can make back 75% of the money.

Generally all the mod's I have done were very noticeable straight away but you do get used to it and want more. When I drive a standard TT now it feel pretty weird, lazy and quite slow! Even when I drove a TTS manual I was a little underwhelmed, the quattro was great however.

What you waiting for then :lol:


----------



## IC_HOTT

McKenzie said:


> What you waiting for then :lol:


  you are right, time really :wink:

Ive just done the FK grille as you and more recently, others have done. Very stealthy look now :wink:

My s-line SE apparently also has the short shift but would like it shorter and I like the side shift idea as well , so thanks for the feedback and definitely on the to-do list. Where did you get your THS one from?

As an aside you dont know an easy route to get a wire from engine bay to cabin do you :?:


----------



## McKenzie

grasmere said:


> you are right, time really :wink:
> 
> Ive just done the FK grille as you and more recently, others have done. Very stealthy look now :wink:
> 
> My s-line SE apparently also has the short shift but would like it shorter and I like the side shift idea as well , so thanks for the feedback and definitely on the to-do list. Where did you get your THS one from?
> 
> As an aside you dont know an easy route to get a wire from engine bay to cabin do you :?:


The FK grille for the money is pretty awesome. There are a couple grommets at the back of the bulk head, can't for the life of me remember but should be relatively easy to find, It's just where it might go to!

I think the Audi short shift was quite shocking compared to the aftermarket stuff. I got the THS shifter from VAS works which is a Audi specialist but you can get it from Awesome GTI for a good price. The side to side shifter is not as important to do but for the price I think it was.


----------



## MINI-TTGuy

Hey Dan,

Having tried so many different modifications to your engine, if you were starting again with a stock 2.0 TFSi (as I have lol!) what engine mods would you recommend with the following priorities in mind:

(I) value for money;
(ii) no engine management lights or warnings appearing on the dash;
(iii) easily reversible;
(iv) improvement in engine sound;
(v) improvement in the sporting driving feel of the car.

Thanks.

Rob.


----------



## robokn

Sell it and buy a TTS :lol: :lol:

I am sure Dan will give an honest opinion on value for money, i expect remap, induction and exhaust would be a good start


----------



## McKenzie

MINI-TTGuy said:


> Hey Dan,
> 
> Having tried so many different modifications to your engine, if you were starting again with a stock 2.0 TFSi (as I have lol!) what engine mods would you recommend with the following priorities in mind:
> 
> (I) value for money;
> (ii) no engine management lights or warnings appearing on the dash;
> (iii) easily reversible;
> (iv) improvement in engine sound;
> (v) improvement in the sporting driving feel of the car.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Rob.


Hi Rob, it does really depend on what you targets/goals and what budget you have in mind. You could spend anywhere from £300-£5,000 very easily depending on how far you would like to take things.

Really the best value for money modification for engine performance is a remap. This usually costs £300-550 and gives you outright the best gains for the money you pay. To get more power from the engine other than a remap you need to start looking at hardware mods and to make a noticeable difference you will have to pay at around 4-5 times the amount of a standard remap.

Adding hardware modifications are almost pointless unless you remap the car as the engine will never be able to make full use of them. Moving on from a standard remap the next stage is a Turbo back exhaust with a sports/Racing cat that will take away restrictions on the pipe and also depending on what variety you go for, could give you a nice sporty sounding engine note. This would set you back around the £1,000 mark

An upgraded intake system is crucial if you have a pre 2009 car (where they use the engine cover as a filter and induction path) if you did want to go to the next level of tune. Really something like the ITG enclosed induction kit is one of if not the best on the market for gains, and will give a beefier induction suction noise without being too loud and can retain standard noise levels if driven in a less spirited fashion. This would cost around £400-500

Those two hardware mods will be good enough for a higher level of tune (stage 2) and would cost maybe an extra £75 for a remap tweak. Gains would be around 15-25BHP over a stage one remap. You could on top of that add an upgraded fuel pump which can cost around £700 which will bring much better power delivery with higher BHP levels throughout the rev range, this along with the other mods could bring you to a stage 2+ level of tune and maybe bring the BHP up to around the 270 mark.

You of course have other hardware mods you can add to bring the BHP and torque figures up but again cost a lot for little gain. For instance an upgraded intercooler (£600) could give slightly more power but keep things a lot cooler to give better engine performance in hotter conditions or harder driving. Then there is upgraded coil packs (£650), Different spark plugs (£30), larger bore throttle body pipe (£150), Large bore turbo discharge pipe (£300). The list continues and the money racks up. All mods can be reversible and would not bring errors to the DIS unless you run a decat/racing cat without going to stage 2 on a remap.

Very long story short. I don't regret spending silly money on improving the engine for small performance gains as I want something unique to me and a driving experience I could enjoy. But ultimately a remap is the most economical modification you can make. If you upgrade other hardware, really you only notice a big step in performance again is if you spend a good couple K's. I don't know whether I would mod a car this much again as it's a lot of money for what you get, but I sure as hell have enjoyed it 

Hope this has answered a few questions and maybe to some others who might read this.


----------



## McKenzie

robokn said:


> Sell it and buy a TTS :lol: :lol:
> 
> I am sure Dan will give an honest opinion on value for money, i expect remap, induction and exhaust would be a good start


Ultimately Rob, yes that would be potentially a cheaper way to get a quicker car. However, where is the fun in that


----------



## MINI-TTGuy

McKenzie said:


> robokn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sell it and buy a TTS :lol: :lol:
> 
> I am sure Dan will give an honest opinion on value for money, i expect remap, induction and exhaust would be a good start
> 
> 
> 
> Ultimately Rob, yes that would be potentially a cheaper way to get a quicker car. However, where is the fun in that
Click to expand...

Thanks very much Dan - the sky's the limit really! (Just been reading though JonnyC's thread!) I think I might go for a Revo remap and see how I get on!

Im also debating getting a forge spacer as I quite like the sound! Why do most people take them off so soon after fitting them though? Is it just that they sound too loud?! 

Just on the TTS engine, apart from the turbo, is it not pretty much the same as the 2.0? I'm surprised that more people who modify their cars don't just adapt their 2.0s, they could even buy all of the OEM parts off Audi! Where's the fun in that though I suppose!


----------



## McKenzie

MINI-TTGuy said:


> Thanks very much Dan - the sky's the limit really! (Just been reading though JonnyC's thread!) I think I might go for a Revo remap and see how I get on!
> 
> Im also debating getting a forge spacer as I quite like the sound! Why do most people take them off so soon after fitting them though? Is it just that they sound too loud?!


Just on the TTS engine, apart from the turbo, is it not pretty much the same as the 2.0? I'm surprised that more people who modify their cars don't just adapt their 2.0s, they could even buy all of the OEM parts off Audi! Where's the fun in that though I suppose![/quote]

As you say, it does depend on how deep your pockets are to how far you can tune a car. The forge spacer is a little loud but nothing crazy. It can get a bit annoying over time with the hissing and potentially it could let too much boost pressure out so could be detrimental to performance. No definitive answer either way though.

The main difference is the engine is build stronger in the TTS to cope with the more power. You can put the K04 Turbo on the K03 Engine that we have but it's more than just a turbo. You would need injectors, different intercooler to throttle body pipe, Diverter valve relocation kit (various pipes), Mating the new turbo outlet to the exhaust system, different turbo to intake pipes (most likely needing a new induction system) and other gasket etcs. Overall it's a good 3-4K conversion with labour. Even then you do run the risk of having engine problems in the future with a weaker engine internals.

Start off with a good remap and go from there :lol:


----------



## conneem

MINI-TTGuy said:


> Just on the TTS engine, apart from the turbo, is it not pretty much the same as the 2.0? I'm surprised that more people who modify their cars don't just adapt their 2.0s, they could even buy all of the OEM parts off Audi! Where's the fun in that though I suppose!


Internals are a bit different which means the compression is slightly off, so you will be down ~5% on the same stage of tune you would have in a TTS.

There are plenty of people who have done the K04 conversion. I know of 2 GTI's and Octavia RS's in Ireland that have done it, they are pushing 330hp now. Buy stuff like the turbo & injectors new and you are looking at the price MacKenzie has mentioned but them second hand with low mileage and the price drops considerably.


----------



## wja96

APR do a K04 conversion kit for the 1.8 and 2.0 engines.

http://www.awesome-gti.co.uk/product.php?xProd=16226

But as others have said, that's just the start. You only get an extra 30-40bhp over a remap (for an extra £3000 fitted!)


----------



## McKenzie

Another update to how the mentioned strut bar install went. I don't have pictures of the install but have the end product 

I went for the front strut bar to increase chassis stiffness and to decrease body roll. It is a pretty cheap modification and is a DIY job with no real issues fitting it. The only problem I found was taking the windscreen wiper arms off which really needs a specific tool. Here are a few pics


















The scuttle panel does fit over the top like normal but does take some shuffling of the cables and wires going to the ecu. The results are pretty decent with a better steering feel and seems to keep the front tight with a reduced amount of body roll, the TT feels sharper and seems to keep the tyres more in contact with the road through less body roll. Very worth while mod for the money.

The next mod is the Okada Projects, plasma direct ignition coils which are pricey but the potential advantages and gains would out weigh the costs. I got this set to test out fully and put the car on the dyno to measure the difference between OEM and upgraded. I would also be keen to see whether there is more remapping potential due to the better spark and secondary spark they create. The quality is obvious to see and they have been said to last for many years as people are selling them 2nd hand on forums that are 8 years old!

I am a retailer of these and would like to get some good information and results on their advantages. I have driven with them on the car but only for 5 minutes so far. The first things that hits you is the subtle good looks they give to the engine bay, after installing them starting the car seems a lot quicker than before which is a nice added bonus. I would like to point out that my previous coil packs were only about 6 months and 5,000 miles old, I replaced them before my remap as along with the spark plug upgrade. I will write up a bit more about the advantages and results when I get a chance to test them. Until then here are a few pics


----------



## chawn90

I will give you the response my VW mad friend gave me when I asked him if he liked a Carrera Turbo at Inters.. "I appreciate this car" haha some of the styling Im not to down with and wouldn't do to my own car due to personal preference but as a feat of engineering I have to take my hat off its excellent! Im not rude enough to ask the question but I would hate to see the build receipt for all this work!

The shock of reading through this is that rear spoiler, I love the adaptive spoiler on the TT and I dislike the fixed spoilers on the TTRS however.. yours is a beaut whats the retail on one of those?? quite fancy one, gave me a bit of a touch on when I saw it lol


----------



## McKenzie

chawn90 said:


> I will give you the response my VW mad friend gave me when I asked him if he liked a Carrera Turbo at Inters.. "I appreciate this car" haha some of the styling Im not to down with and wouldn't do to my own car due to personal preference but as a feat of engineering I have to take my hat off its excellent! Im not rude enough to ask the question but I would hate to see the build receipt for all this work!
> 
> The shock of reading through this is that rear spoiler, I love the adaptive spoiler on the TT and I dislike the fixed spoilers on the TTRS however.. yours is a beaut whats the retail on one of those?? quite fancy one, gave me a bit of a touch on when I saw it lol


Well thanks for your comments  . I personally believe the idea behind modifying is making your car unique to you and improving area's that you don't quite like. It may not be to everyone tastes but I like it myself. I will be changing a fair bit more styling wise to make it more stealthy and subtle as the silver stands out more than I would like. Tastes change and I do fancy going for a less in your face look now.

The front bumper and rear wing is Ingo Noak and I think the rear spoiler retails for around £350 but might be less now the £ is stronger to the Euro. I have owned the car from new in March 2008 and have changed things gradually over the last 4 and bit years. I haven't spent huge sums at once which has made modifying the TT reasonably affordable but saying that the gearbox work with new clutch,flywheel and changing the differential was a mighty whack!

Someone asked the question "when does the modifying stop?" answer really is never, there is always something you can change to suit your tastes. I guess it's almost like clothing to me, I get bored and go out and buy another pair or jeans :lol:


----------



## chawn90

Definitely couldn't agree with you more, I was really into the Jap scene when I was a teenager and liked my Skylines and stuff with "roided up" body kits and wings but now Im a bit more mature I love the Euro scene where I feel less is more like I think Audis should always try and maintain that understated, minimalist, clean look but its definitely personal preference..

Im interested if you have anymore pictures of the spoiler and its fitment and how it looks with the adaptive spoiler up too, if you could possibly put em up or PM them to me because Im wondering.. how is it actually fitted to the car? Im assuming its bolted somewhere inside the boot it isn't just glued on surely??

Have you noticed any negatives with the spoiler? Im thinking more on the lines of it lifting the front end and taking the feel away from the front of the car when you're travelling at some speed? I don't like form over function haha

Also would definitely be interested in seeing if these plasma plugs have made any performance gains and whether they are cost effective at squeezing a few more horses out of say a stage 2 set up on a car, map, intake, exhaust etc.


----------



## McKenzie

I think you've made a good point thinking about it. That is part of the reason why I would like to tone things down a little bit. I like the thought of aggressive lines on a dark colour which you can get away with it more, that's the reason why I would like to get satin black wheels and satin black the rear valance, fuel cap, respray the rear spoiler body colour etc. Would look more subtle that way.

I have lost a huge amount of photo's I had when my computer went down the other week but have found a few pics that may give a good idea of the rear wing.










































It's hard to see the contrast of the wing on photo's but in person it's easier to see. It's more subtle than you think, some photo's make it look like a ironing board on the back but when your standing looking at it, for sure it's more subtle. Fitting wise you do have to get brave and drill through your boot lid! Not something you would want to do but this way it attaches firmly and will hold on at high speeds! Is it detrimental or beneficial for handling? Not the easiest thing to tell but I personally think it helps the rear end stability at higher speeds, I believe that is one place where the handling of the TT fall's short (hence why they put an adaptive spoiler on the TT). It's a fairly slippery design so doesn't add much extra drag or downforce, it's certainly not going to sit the rear lower and lift the front up :lol:

I'm still thinking whether I will be up at the TTOC annual meet this weekend, if your about have a good look then 

The coils are quite an exciting unknown quantity on performance. I'm going to test them comparatively but may take some mapping adjustments to make the most out of them. It won't be a modification that will only help BHP and MPG but one that should increase the health of the engine by starting easier, idling smoother and reducing misfires. I also have heard you can retard the ignition to getter better benefits as the spark power is much stronger than before. I will update this thread when I find out a bit more about them, fortunately I will have a great opportunity to test them out on a larger turbo 2.0tfsi that is heavily modified and APR tuning will be doing the logging to see what gains they have


----------



## chawn90

The black should work, tidy it up n tone it down a bit I reckon.. I think aggressive lines look a bit chavvy, they work really well on some cars definitely a TT though Im not so sure but yet again others probably feel different, I don't think the wing is too extreme it meets the lines of the car and hints performance but it doesn't look like someones stuck a triplane to the boot of the car lol

Im confident in my abilities at fitting one to my car but I aint keen on drilling through my boot lol if I had an extra boot I would do it, I try to modify my car so that its possible to return it back to standard should I need to ready for when the day comes that I have to sell it, I suppose the holes could be filled and repainted should it need to be but I would need to give it serious thought.. Im only 22 and this car is a good part of my world atm because Ive worked so hard for it lol

Some people might think Im being daft but the reason I asked is because I remember the Top Gear episode where the new Jag XK was slated by Clarkson for making the car feel unstable at speeds over 130mph due to the boot lid spoiler causing front end lift, this on a long heavy car and the spoiler was tiny lol (not that I plan on doing 130mph too often) but the size of this wing is about 100x larger and its important considering these things, if it was on a 1.0 Vauxhall Corsa then I don't think it would matter lol but with a quick, sorted car like this its important to consider if you don't want to have a negative impact on its performance..

I managed to go to Inters in my mates Scirocco R and I think my next show is Edition 38 (another VAG show) I was interested in the TTOC meet but sadly Ive got a broken hand and my hand and arm are in a cast, I can drive but my insurance is void if I do lol GUTTED, I would really like to see the motor in the flesh at some point though, its hard to really gauge something unless you can see it in person..

Keep us updated on the plug performance


----------



## McKenzie

Here is the dyno results and write up for the Okada coils on my 2.0tfsi TT on stage 2 revo software. It's a lengthy review but some may find it interesting.










Current engine set-up: Blueflame 3" TBE with racing cat, ITG enclosed intake, Upgraded DV, Neuspeed Power pulley, Neuspeed intercooler to throttle body pipe, NGK Iridium BKR7EIX plugs, Revo Stage 2 and of course the OEM and Plasma direct coils.

So what I wanted this test to be about is to see what the difference is between the OEM coils and the Plasma direct coils (hereby will be called PD coils). I took the opportunity to test other potential mapping settings and altered the AFR mixture and also timing while logging the runs but kept the boost setting the same throughout.

In total I did about 25-26 runs on the dyno and played around with the settings a fair amount. The temperature was reading 29 degrees in the dyno room as managed to pick a nice hot day to do the runs on! Heatsoak was a little bit of an issue so the results are taken from the same point on a set of runs to keep the best accuracy. It seemed generally the case that the first run was giving slightly better results and started to trail off on the 3rd and 4th consecutive run. Power figures in general are going to be a good 10bhp less than a good cool day as the temperature for a standard intercooler was a little stressing.

So away with some of the runs. To start off with we tested the Okada coils as a baseline on settings: Boost 6, Timing 4, AFR 8. Timing pull was coming up at about 2.3 and 3 on some cylinders which seemed it was pretty well set-up timing wise. The AFR looked healthy and the turbo giving a good 1.35-1.4 Bar. Peak BHP was 259.1BHP.

After a set of runs and logging the first thing adjusted was the AFR mixture to a level which Jim at JKM believed would give enough of a result to see on the dyno. The settings we went with was B6 T4 AFR4. From looking at the runs it was quite clear this was far too rich and seemed to only give a better graph power curve at the very latter part of the RPM range, the first 2/3rd's of the rpm range was quite down. Peak BHP was measured at 251.7BHP

The next run was changing the AFR back to 8 as this seemed to look best on the logging and on the dyno graph too. The timing was altered to retard as it would be a little dangerous to advance timing looking at the knock logs. This test is to see how the PD coils work with retarding the ignition, settings were set to B6 T2 AFR8. The peak power came out at 252.1BHP, it seemed a similar story with going richer on the AFR and that the early part of the power curve was down.

After these runs the settings were set back to B6 T4 AFR8 and run again to see how the temperature had changed and to create another baseline before immediately changing the coils. The peak power came back to 258.7BHP and seemed much stronger than any other settings. It seems the settings previously set-up on the car work the best and the PD coils didn't respond to changing the AFR or retarding the ignition. Not a huge surprise but shows how the power can affected by changing the settings.

Graph of the 258.7BHP run-









Next is on with the OEM coils and keeping the same map settings (B6 T4 AFR8). The peak power came out with 256.5BHP which was the best curve by some margin, the other 5-6 runs came out with a similar peak but not as high power on the curve throughout.

The next graph is comparing the Okada PD and OEM coils on the same graph. Red is PD and Blue OEM.









I decided to take the next best OEM coils run compared to a run on the Okada PD at the same point. Red is PD and Blue OEM.









The Max BHP listed on the top of the graph is not the overall BHP but the BHP of the last run which was the OEM coils in both graphs. It's hard to take a complete definitive result on the early part of the RPM range and the power and performance of what both coils give. You can see on one graph the OEM has a stronger curve up to around 5,000 RPM but on the other graph the PD coils seems to be stronger over the entire curve.

It would seem that there is a common theme in the PD coils being able to keep a higher power figure over the last 1,000 RPM whereas the OEM seem to struggle a little more.

Conclusion

It would seem that both the OEM and PD coils react in a similar way when it comes to variations on mapping and have logs that look and read almost the same. I am undecided on whether the PD coil has a definitive gain over the majority of the RPM range, unfortunately it's not clear which one is better as different runs show they out do each other. Apart from 1 run on the OEM the Okada coil seemed to be stronger over the entire curve as shown in the 3rd graph. However it does seem the PD coil always had one over the OEM coil when it came down to the end of the RPM range and at times seems to hold another 10BHP over the OEM coil.

I would like to think I did this test as fair as possible. The results were taken within 20 minutes of each other (changing the coils), so the ambient temps were the same. The graphs were taken of the runs at the same point in each "session". The car was putting more power out first thing but this was not a fair test as the OEM coils were put on an hour and a half later so I took the last run before the OEM coils.

Do the PD coils give a gain? Answer would seem yes about 2.5 BHP more peak, they seem to hold the power for longer in the latter RPM range. And at times out do the OEM over the entire RPM range.
Was my 2.0tfsi the best test for these? Maybe. My 2.0tfsi was running a standard intercooler and fuel pump which meant it was not running near it's potential. I will go an get the next couple hardware mods sorted out with a stage 2+ remap and will do another back to back with the coils to see whether this would justify getting the PD coils more on a K03 turbo'd 2.0tfsi.

So what's next? In all honesty I would love to try these out on a higher powered engine as the demand for a higher spark is needed. The standard 2.0tfsi coils seem to do a good job and I think they start to get stressed on a K04 rather than a K03.

I would like to think they are a justifiable cost and if they outlast the OEM by 3-4 times then really they would be. Power wise they have given gains and possible more on a higher state of tune. MPG seems to be around 39 so maybe a 2MPG gain, I haven't done enough driving to say for certain and a 2MPG over only 400 miles of running is not clear enough to say for certain.

Hope you enjoyed the read 

Here is a pic and video of the day:









Click-


----------



## robokn

I have a more powerful car if you need a test mule


----------



## wja96

That's a really nice write-up. Thorough, logically executed trials with thoughtful analysis.

I have zero interest in tuning the 2.0 TFSi, but I read every word of this, and learned quite a bit. Marginal gains indeed.

I take my hat off to you!


----------



## McKenzie

robokn said:


> I have a more powerful car if you need a test mule


I did consider getting your car rob and testing it out but the problem is on a dyno 4wd isn't as easy to test and when I asked about running a TTS with 4wd they didn't want to. Bit of a shame but got a couple Cupra and Golf Mk5 owners that are going to help me out 



wja96 said:


> That's a really nice write-up. Thorough, logically executed trials with thoughtful analysis.
> 
> I have zero interest in tuning the 2.0 TFSi, but I read every word of this, and learned quite a bit. Marginal gains indeed.
> 
> I take my hat off to you!


Cheers  It's more of an insight to other tuning opportunities and I think these coils will prove themselves on a larger turbo engine. I don't regret getting them as the power to the redline is quite a chunk stronger than OEM and may have more potential to come with upgraded fuelling and cooling. Thanks for taking the time to have a look through the thread even though you have a TDI, it's good to get people's opinions and general comments. It also makes me feel like the many many hours I spend working on the TT is well worth it! :lol:


----------



## Basscube

stunning


----------



## robokn

Dan, I thought JKM could run 4wd hmmm makes me wonder how they were going to measure mine, not too worry sports cats will be here soon fingers crossed and then Stage 2+ Hmmmm


----------



## McKenzie

Basscube said:


> stunning


Cheers buddy 



robokn said:


> Dan, I thought JKM could run 4wd hmmm makes me wonder how they were going to measure mine, not too worry sports cats will be here soon fingers crossed and then Stage 2+ Hmmmm


JKM were I ran only have a single axle dyno. I did ask about 4wd and they said they have to take out the haldex fuse but do not like running 4wd cars on the roller and didn't seem keen on the idea.

Have you decided which fuel pump you are going for?


----------



## Mike007

This is a cracking thread mate. I love the mods you've done to your car. Looks great. I'm new to owning a TT infact it's my first Audi. I spent two years completely modding my last car including have the entire interior removed and covered in Nappa leather and Alcantara even the entire dash came out. So I know exactly how much time,effort and money you have put into this car of yours. It's a massive credit to you. 
Just a personnel point. Would you not consider changing your wheels. I think they look a bit small for your style of car. Not saying they're not nice just think they look small. Don't wish to offend you


----------



## McKenzie

Mike007 said:


> This is a cracking thread mate. I love the mods you've done to your car. Looks great. I'm new to owning a TT infact it's my first Audi. I spent two years completely modding my last car including have the entire interior removed and covered in Nappa leather and Alcantara even the entire dash came out. So I know exactly how much time,effort and money you have put into this car of yours. It's a massive credit to you.
> Just a personnel point. Would you not consider changing your wheels. I think they look a bit small for your style of car. Not saying they're not nice just think they look small. Don't wish to offend you


Cheers Mike, much appreciated  I bet you understand a fair amount about putting in the hard work by the sounds of it! :lol: It's still a working project for me and a hobby that keeps me occupied during quiet times.

The wheels look smaller than they actually are. Believe it or not they are 19". I have wanted to swap them out for something a bit more subtle but things always seem to come up and take out money from the wheel budget that really is going to be 1.5-2K for a decent set of lightweight wheels. Once the last couple engine hardware and software mods are done and I finish off the rear end it will be wheels and brakes which will almost complete most of what I want to do to the car!


----------



## robokn

McKenzie said:


> Have you decided which fuel pump you are going for?


I think I am going for the LOBA one, just waiting on a price


----------



## Mike007

No worries. I think it's always best to have a wheel where the spoke joins the edge of the rim. That way they look much bigger. Have a look at the HRE wheels website. They are very expensive but they would look fantastic on your car. I've had two sets of them. Look at the 20"X9" HRE P40 wheels. Sadly they cost almost 6 grand with tyres. But boy are they the best wheel ever.


----------



## conneem

robokn said:


> McKenzie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you decided which fuel pump you are going for?
> 
> 
> 
> I think I am going for the LOBA one, just waiting on a price
Click to expand...

Rob are LOBA developing one for the 2.0TFSI or will the 2.5TFSI fit?


----------



## robokn

The 2.5 will work with the 2.0 asked them a few weeks ago, just waiting for a price and then look at RS4 injectors and if I can convince the wife we need a pick up for the dogs then I can take it off the road over winter and look into the new Loba 4XX turbo kit which is producing some very big numbers, so fingers crossed

Sent from my iPhone using Magic


----------



## McKenzie

robokn said:


> The 2.5 will work with the 2.0 asked them a few weeks ago, just waiting for a price and then look at RS4 injectors and if I can convince the wife we need a pick up for the dogs then I can take it off the road over winter and look into the new Loba 4XX turbo kit which is producing some very big numbers, so fingers crossed
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Magic


I knew as soon as I posted the question you would be looking to get to Loba fuel pump. Price wise it's just as expensive as the APR pump though. Why RS4 injectors? The TTS injectors flow enough fuel for the K04 and have a better spray pattern apparently.

Only downside of the Loba LO4XX unit is you would be thinking about changing internals as no chance would you be able to use the turbo's potential on stock rods and pistons, that thing is rated capable of 450bhp! Would be a rocket ship though! If you want it shaken down after a new turbo upgrade let me know :wink:


----------



## McKenzie

Mike007 said:


> No worries. I think it's always best to have a wheel where the spoke joins the edge of the rim. That way they look much bigger. Have a look at the HRE wheels website. They are very expensive but they would look fantastic on your car. I've had two sets of them. Look at the 20"X9" HRE P40 wheels. Sadly they cost almost 6 grand with tyres. But boy are they the best wheel ever.


It's sickening how good some of those wheels look. I would love to blow 4-5K on a set of wheels and tyres however I wouldn't be able to eat for a year! I have quite fallen for the P40SC wheel, looks pretty lightweight being forged and love the split spoke look. I wish you did get me thinking about wheels! :lol:

Also found D2 Forged wheels to look pretty similar but same deal with the price though.


----------



## Homerlovesbeer

MINI-TTGuy said:


> Hey Dan,
> 
> Having tried so many different modifications to your engine, if you were starting again with a stock 2.0 TFSi (as I have lol!) what engine mods would you recommend with the following priorities in mind:
> 
> (I) value for money;
> (ii) no engine management lights or warnings appearing on the dash;
> (iii) easily reversible;
> (iv) improvement in engine sound;
> (v) improvement in the sporting driving feel of the car.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Rob.


Hi Dan,

We have a 2009 2.0 TFSI FWD and I'm quite keen to hear your thoughts on this as well. How do u think the S-Tronic gearbox and clutches handle the extra engine power and torque?

Beautiful car mate.....u must have shelled out a fortune on your car so far!


----------



## McKenzie

Homerlovesbeer said:


> MINI-TTGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Dan,
> 
> Having tried so many different modifications to your engine, if you were starting again with a stock 2.0 TFSi (as I have lol!) what engine mods would you recommend with the following priorities in mind:
> 
> (I) value for money;
> (ii) no engine management lights or warnings appearing on the dash;
> (iii) easily reversible;
> (iv) improvement in engine sound;
> (v) improvement in the sporting driving feel of the car.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Rob.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dan,
> 
> We have a 2009 2.0 TFSI FWD and I'm quite keen to hear your thoughts on this as well. How do u think the S-Tronic gearbox and clutches handle the extra engine power and torque?
> 
> Beautiful car mate.....u must have shelled out a fortune on your car so far!
Click to expand...

Hi Homer  It has cost me a small fortune but does put a great big smile on my face day to day which is very much worth it  Still plenty more that will be done to the car over the next 6 months!

I stand by a remap being one of the best value for money modifications around. Great improvements in performance and can help economy figures too. From what I have seen the standard S-Tronic system is more robust than the equivalent manual clutch and gearbox and a standard remap would not stress the gearbox to what it is capable of handling. I have seen cars putting out around 350-360 on the standard S-Tronic hardware with no issues at all. On the 2.0tfsi K03 turbo (200BHP standard) even if you put on all the hardware modifications you could get your hands on it would possible only reach around 300bhp which is still within the safe limits to what the gearbox will be capable off. Torque is more of an issue with the gearbox but they say it's good for 400Lb FT before issues may occur, on a K03 you could get to 320 max, on a K04 (TTS engine) you may get nearer the 360 mark but would not exceed without bolting on a bigger turbo.

I would say that a gearbox remap would be a great addition to an engine remap as this can raise the rev limiter in gear and also change when and how the gearbox shifts for a more sporty drive but still keeping it safe. This would be worth considering.

I have 4 friend with Audi's that are non TT's and since all of them have been in my car they all have had remaps since! So far my car is at 63350 miles and hasn't missed a beat other than small niggles, these engine can cope with 350bhp without too much issues and have seen one up to 395bhp before it damaged a piston ring! So the engine is near bomb proof, the turbo may get more stressed but wouldn't be a concern as a new unit and fitting could give you change out of £650 and is capable of lasting 50-75K miles before I would expect to see any signs of wear.

Hope this helps


----------



## igotone

What a great read this thread was. 8)


----------



## Homerlovesbeer

So Dan,

Having a bog stock 2.0 TT FWD, In your honest opnion, what is the best map or company (such as APR, superchips etc) to use for a remap? There are quite a few and some pretty wild claims.


----------



## McKenzie

igotone said:


> What a great read this thread was. 8)


Many thanks  Glad you enjoyed the read. More to come...


----------



## McKenzie

Homerlovesbeer said:


> So Dan,
> 
> Having a bog stock 2.0 TT FWD, In your honest opnion, what is the best map or company (such as APR, superchips etc) to use for a remap? There are quite a few and some pretty wild claims.


It really does depend where you live and what is available to you. If you plan on going only to a stage 1 remap which is the best value for money before you have to upgrade hardware to get to other remap stages, I would recommend Revo, APR or possibly Shark. All 3 will give good results but depends on whether you would like the flexibility of different maps you want to load or change the settings to suit different fuels, conditions etc.

My personal preference would be Revo or APR but expect to pay more than other maps. Again if you are based closer to a main dealer or headquarters for either Revo or APR you will find both maps will give you a similar result so either would be a good choice. I would almost forget any power claims remappers may quote on their website, some are completely ridiculous and would plain and simple just not be achievable. Dyno results can vary a huge amount and give or take away 20BHP at times.


----------



## Mike007

McKenzie said:


> Mike007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No worries. I think it's always best to have a wheel where the spoke joins the edge of the rim. That way they look much bigger. Have a look at the HRE wheels website. They are very expensive but they would look fantastic on your car. I've had two sets of them. Look at the 20"X9" HRE P40 wheels. Sadly they cost almost 6 grand with tyres. But boy are they the best wheel ever.
> 
> 
> 
> It's sickening how good some of those wheels look. I would love to blow 4-5K on a set of wheels and tyres however I wouldn't be able to eat for a year! I have quite fallen for the P40SC wheel, looks pretty lightweight being forged and love the split spoke look. I wish you did get me thinking about wheels! :lol:
> 
> Also found D2 Forged wheels to look pretty similar but same deal with the price though.
Click to expand...

You can buy a very good P40 replica 20'X9' for around 1500 quid including tyres if you're interested.


----------



## McKenzie

Mike007 said:


> McKenzie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No worries. I think it's always best to have a wheel where the spoke joins the edge of the rim. That way they look much bigger. Have a look at the HRE wheels website. They are very expensive but they would look fantastic on your car. I've had two sets of them. Look at the 20"X9" HRE P40 wheels. Sadly they cost almost 6 grand with tyres. But boy are they the best wheel ever.
> 
> 
> 
> It's sickening how good some of those wheels look. I would love to blow 4-5K on a set of wheels and tyres however I wouldn't be able to eat for a year! I have quite fallen for the P40SC wheel, looks pretty lightweight being forged and love the split spoke look. I wish you did get me thinking about wheels! :lol:
> 
> Also found D2 Forged wheels to look pretty similar but same deal with the price though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can buy a very good P40 replica 20'X9' for around 1500 quid including tyres if you're interested.
Click to expand...

 :lol: Very tempting but really I wouldn't be happy unless I had the real thing. I'm also trying to strip weight off the car so would prefer to get the proper forged wheel to shave some KG's off. I'm still saving too for a lightweight set of brakes which is probably going to set me back another £1,500! I don't think I will ever sell this car now, spent and spending far too much on it :lol:


----------



## McKenzie

So just updating the thread with a new addition to the TT.

As I'm sure most of you guys are aware you can get hold of "accident recording" cameras. It is something I have wanted to do for a little time and decided to bite the bullet and go for it.

After a bit of research I decided to go for the Blackvue 380G-HD camera. Why the 380 and not the 400? Well from looking into the camera's and comments of people using these over various forums it seems the 380 still gives extremely good clarity footage (being 720P and not 1080P like the 400) but uses less space on the micro SD card because of this. I regularly make trips in the car of 6 hours or so and you have the chance of the video being re-writing over before I could get to upload the video to my computer if I needed too. It wouldn't have been a big issue but feel the picture quality is still very good having the 380. The other reason is the 380 takes less power by around 20% so at the times when my car is parked up and recording over the course of a week or so there is a better chance this will not create problems by draining more battery juice! Also I prefer the gloss black finish rather than the silver as I think it is a bit more subtle.

You can get these from quite a few places over the internet but really I thought for warranty purposes and peace of mind I would prefer to buy from a respected specialised company. I ended up going with a local company to me called - Advanced In-Car Technologies (http://www.advanced-incar.co.uk/) They are a well-known Retrofit company in the area that do a lot of work for the main dealers nearby. They fit as well as supply various kits and retrofits so thought this was a sensible option, as it happens they have fitters all over the UK so you don't have to be just round the corner like myself! I have used them previous for coding in my LED DRL xenon's + for fault code scanning and liked their honest approach. I'm not too technically minded when it comes to wiring and the electrical side of cars so called in the pros! Tim from Advanced in-car came by my house and fitted it all within an hour and a half and happy with the outcome!


























I will upload a video or two of the in car shots but I'm sure you guys have seen a few of these by now! Overall I'm happy with the look of the camera and positioning, it gives me piece of mind when driving around in case of the dreaded accident and now when I walk away from my car it too can keep tabs on the car park situation with the power magic pro that enable recording while the car's ignition is off.. After spending near £1,500 on repair work from car park damage I wish I had done this sooner!

I have spoken to the guys at advanced in-car a few times about these cameras and have managed to negotiate a discount specifically for us on the TT forum. On their website they sell the camera normally for £209 + Special Delivery (£5.95). They are offering us the camera for £189 including Free Special Delivery.

All you need to do is apply the discount code TTForumDR380 when you go through to the checkout to get the deal. The direct link to the camera is: http://www.advanced-incar.co.uk/in-car- ... -dr380g-hd

These cameras have been reviewed before but it doesn't hurt to add another perspective while my Project continues.


----------



## McKenzie

Just a little bit of a cosmetic upgrade for now.

I had been wanting for some time to upgrade to the s-line bumper as I think it looks much more purposeful but also it allows a better variation of diffusers which is the main reason why I have changed. I had a bit of a ballache getting a s-line bumper with parking sensor holes as I got one s-line bumper without the holes but the sensor mounts do not exist anymore, so had to get another! While I was getting a new rear bumper sprayed up with "Nick from Nuffield accident repair in Poole" I had the font bumper repaired as I had grounded it and taken out a chunk :x A few other touch ups were done too at the same time.

A couple before shots.

Damaged front bumper 

















Rear before change









Rear bumper and spoiler off!









A few after shots

Repaired Front









New rear bumper, carbon diffuser and body coloured spoiler hangers

























The guy I used did a flawless job and for a mega price too. I much prefer the body coloured rear spoiler and the new addition of carbon fibre is always nice! It's hard to see the contours of the carbon and bumper but and in person looks a huge amount better. Next thing on the list is a valvetronic exhaust system that will work on boost pressure, I will get round to this in the new year along with another new carbon diffuser to match  Hopefully in the new year an upgraded intercooler and fuel pump will be on the cards too.


----------



## hugy

Looks a lot better 8)


----------



## TT-REX

hugy said:


> Looks a lot better 8)


+1


----------



## McKenzie

TT-REX said:


> hugy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks a lot better 8)
> 
> 
> 
> +1
Click to expand...

Cheers fella's! I think it looks a lot more subtle now. Next will be a carbon fibre fuel flap that will take all silver off the car, then will look into getting some different rims!


----------



## moro anis

Interesting read and well done. 
Did you post any footage with the camera?


----------



## McKenzie

moro anis said:


> Interesting read and well done.
> Did you post any footage with the camera?


Thanks very much  Hope you enjoyed the read.

I forgot to put some footage up, will get some day and night footage off my camera and load it up.


----------



## McKenzie

Here is an unusual video from when I turned up to a Halloween party, strange reception! Bit freaky at the time :lol:



The footage quality is much better when not compressed through photobucket, but gives you an idea of night time footage 

Here is another quick clip of some tool turning into me at the lights


I don't have any decent day footage as most of the time I'm driving when dark or the glare is quite bad and is irritating to watch.


----------



## hugy

McKenzie said:


> TT-REX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hugy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks a lot better 8)
> 
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheers fella's! I think it looks a lot more subtle now. Next will be a carbon fibre fuel flap that will take all silver off the car, then will look into getting some different rims!
Click to expand...

Is that a replacement fuel flap or a CF cover over the oem one?


----------



## conneem

Very nice McK.

To be brutally honest, your old silver valance and wheels were ruining your car IMO. But maybe that is just personal style preferences. This makes a huge improvement for me


----------



## whitettpet

Looks brilliant now a lot more smoother to look at.


----------



## McKenzie

hugy said:


> Is that a replacement fuel flap or a CF cover over the oem one?


I had looked into a complete replacement but it's far too complicated and would cost too much to the end user. So looking to make covers that fit on the existing surround and flap. Fortunately Prepreg carbon can be made extremely thin and yet is strong so you wouldn't see any of the aluminium. Looking to get this started and completed in a couple months, tooling is quite easy for this part.



conneem said:


> Very nice McK.
> 
> To be brutally honest, your old silver valance and wheels were ruining your car IMO. But maybe that is just personal style preferences. This makes a huge improvement for me


I do agree if I'm honest too. I liked the silver when the mirrors etc were all silver but got bored of it pretty quickly, the black and body coloured look is a lot easier on the eye. The wheels will be changed but they aren't cheap to get a set that I would like, I would prefer to get the engine where I want it to be then work on the wheels.



whitettpet said:


> Looks brilliant now a lot more smoother to look at.


Cheers Petros  It does look a lot more subtle yet in person has nice aggressive lines to it.


----------



## McKenzie

It has been a little quiet on the car this year but have a few upcoming plans and a recent wheel colour change. I have had the same wheels for a few years now and felt like a change so had them refurbed and sprayed up gloss black, not going to be to everyones taste but personally I much prefer them like they are now.

Before


After









The next plans for the car is a valvetronic/powervalve exhaust system made by BCS Automotive. http://www.powervalve.co.uk/

The idea behind the system is like most valvetronic systems with a slight twist. The exhaust valves are opened by boost rather than revs like on most cars. It's ideal for both a quiet drive when on the motorway but some big noise when given it full beans! Another upside to the system is that low down torque increases from higher back pressure which reduces turbo lag, when the valve is open the exhaust becomes more free flowing for the higher rpm and boost levels. They also use an oversized Cat compared to normal which allows for higher flow even with a sports cat over a race cat. Currently I am running a twin exhaust but will be going to the full quad system with a TTS diffuser, a look i've been after for a little while now.

I am looking into an intercooler for later this year and thinking of either an APR or LOBA fuel pump but unsure just yet which direction.


----------



## wellhouse

Black look definitely suits the car, as you say is makes it more businesslike, looking forward to the rest of the mods.


----------



## McKenzie

wellhouse said:


> Black look definitely suits the car, as you say is makes it more businesslike, looking forward to the rest of the mods.


Cheers Paul, when i'm back home for more than 1-2 days we will have to meet up and you can see what you think in person. Off to France tomorrow morning then on return the car goes away for a week for the exhaust fabrication!


----------



## illingworth22

McKenzie said:


> It has been a little quiet on the car this year but have a few upcoming plans and a recent wheel colour change. I have had the same wheels for a few years now and felt like a change so had them refurbed and sprayed up gloss black, not going to be to everyones taste but personally I much prefer them like they are now.
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> After
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next plans for the car is a valvetronic/powervalve exhaust system made by BCS Automotive. http://www.powervalve.co.uk/
> 
> The idea behind the system is like most valvetronic systems with a slight twist. The exhaust valves are opened by boost rather than revs like on most cars. It's ideal for both a quiet drive when on the motorway but some big noise when given it full beans! Another upside to the system is that low down torque increases from higher back pressure which reduces turbo lag, when the valve is open the exhaust becomes more free flowing for the higher rpm and boost levels. They also use an oversized Cat compared to normal which allows for higher flow even with a sports cat over a race cat. Currently I am running a twin exhaust but will be going to the full quad system with a TTS diffuser, a look i've been after for a little while now.
> 
> I am looking into an intercooler for later this year and thinking of either an APR or LOBA fuel pump but unsure just yet which direction.


What are the approx costs for this exhaust? TTS not on.... but looks ££££ [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## robokn

Dan,
We need to meet up soon as well, stop travelling :lol:


----------



## Kinnard

Cars looking good Dan.
Wheels look so much better in black in my opinion.


----------



## wellhouse

McKenzie said:


> wellhouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black look definitely suits the car, as you say is makes it more businesslike, looking forward to the rest of the mods.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Paul, when i'm back home for more than 1-2 days we will have to meet up and you can see what you think in person. Off to France tomorrow morning then on return the car goes away for a week for the exhaust fabrication!
Click to expand...

look forward to that, it will be nice to see the 'beast' in the flesh. Have a good time in France and all the best with the exhaust.


----------



## McKenzie

illingworth22 said:


> What are the approx costs for this exhaust? TTS not on.... but looks ££££ [smiley=bigcry.gif]


There is a few different systems with 100/200 cell cats and a decat but generally you are looking in the region of £1200-£1,300. That said it will be a great sounding soundtrack that is still useable for everyday driving.



robokn said:


> Dan,
> We need to meet up soon as well, stop travelling :lol:


 :lol: Travelling sounds luxurious. Will catch up when i'm back and have a bit of time. Want to see the interior of your TT Rob at some point, looks mega on the pics.



Kinnard said:


> Cars looking good Dan.
> Wheels look so much better in black in my opinion.


Cheers buddy! I got tired of the silver and chrome and fancied making the TT quite stealthy looking, I think it looks much better too. Not quite as unique as bronze like yours though but still nice 



wellhouse said:


> look forward to that, it will be nice to see the 'beast' in the flesh. Have a good time in France and all the best with the exhaust.


Will meet up when have a bit of free time


----------



## McKenzie

Thought I would keep this thread ticking over and update. BCS exhausts are working on some new tips to fit the massive TTS valance exit and hope to pop up there soon to have the system installed.

Decided to go to Audi's in the Park 5 on the weekend. Nice little event and good to put some faces to the names. I will be adding a video or two this week from AITP, in the meantime here is a little engine bay pic from there and a couple I took the other week on the gopro.


----------



## OnTheMike

Wasn't overly impressed by your first stage of mods but after seeing the photos on page 11 of what you've done now... I love it! Looks like a lot of time and effort has gone in, good work!


----------



## McKenzie

OnTheMike said:


> Wasn't overly impressed by your first stage of mods but after seeing the photos on page 11 of what you've done now... I love it! Looks like a lot of time and effort has gone in, good work!


Many thanks and appreciate your honesty. It's not a style everyone is going to like which I can understand, however the more subtle stealthy look is much better than the silver. I used to like that look but looking back now I'm not so sure why...


----------



## OnTheMike

McKenzie said:


> OnTheMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't overly impressed by your first stage of mods but after seeing the photos on page 11 of what you've done now... I love it! Looks like a lot of time and effort has gone in, good work!
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks and appreciate your honesty. It's not a style everyone is going to like which I can understand, however the more subtle stealthy look is much better than the silver. I used to like that look but looking back now I'm not so sure why...
Click to expand...

I think it was the silver that was putting me off slightly but as you say the more stealthy look really suits that colour, more subtle and classy. In a different league now!


----------



## McKenzie

Just another quick update. I received my TTS brake set-up a couple days ago which have been stripped down and now off for paint, I will wait until they're back before I say what colour . Reason for going to the TTS front setup was quite simple, the car needed the front pads and discs changing so took the opportunity to upgrade. I could have gone with a massive calliper and disc upgrade but on the light 1250KG TT the 340mm brakes with braided lines and good brake fluid is more than enough to take some abuse. I also didn't fancy spending towards a grand either... If I do decide to chuck on a bigger turbo then I may then look at something a little more aggressive.



The next thing that came through the post is a package all the way from Australia! Go Fast Bits have been developing various little goodies that work with turbos or other engine ancillaries over the years and decided to make my engine a little more reliable and to try and get rid of a few little gremlins that I have encountered since remapping the car. I will explain in more depth once fitted but for now here is a little teaser.


----------



## hugy

McKenzie said:


> Just another quick update. I received my TTS brake set-up a couple days ago which have been stripped down and now off for paint, I will wait until they're back before I say what colour . Reason for going to the TTS front setup was quite simple, the car needed the front pads and discs changing so took the opportunity to upgrade. I could have gone with a massive calliper and disc upgrade but on the light 1250KG TT the 340mm brakes with braided lines and good brake fluid is more than enough to take some abuse. I also didn't fancy spending towards a grand either... If I do decide to chuck on a bigger turbo then I may then look at something a little more aggressive.
> 
> 
> 
> The next thing that came through the post is a package all the way from Australia! Go Fast Bits have been developing various little goodies that work with turbos or other engine ancillaries over the years and decided to make my engine a little more reliable and to try and get rid of a few little gremlins that I have encountered since remapping the car. I will explain in more depth once fitted but for now here is a little teaser.


Those boxes look very interesting Dan  
Give us another clue?


----------



## McKenzie

hugy said:


> Those boxes look very interesting Dan
> Give us another clue?


Hmmm, alright then. Next clue is, losing weight on an engine ancillary part and the other is turbo related which is the part i'm most looking forward to installing!


----------



## robokn

A lighter pulley???


----------



## McKenzie

robokn said:


> A lighter pulley???


5 Points Rob  I would say you could get another 5 but if you look online you may find the other part in the box :lol: In answer to your previous question, the bodyshop is just a local one to me who does most of my work including the Carbon Lacquering.


----------



## _Dejan_

GFB DV+? If yes please report how work...


----------



## McKenzie

_Dejan_ said:


> GFB DV+? If yes please report how work...


That's the one yes, I will be trailing a few updates with the DV+. Have it on currently, an update next weekend all part of testing it out. First impressions is it seems smoother in operation than the OEM.


----------



## _Dejan_

McKenzie said:


> _Dejan_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> GFB DV+? If yes please report how work...
> 
> 
> 
> That's the one yes, I will be trailing a few updates with the DV+. Have it on currently, an update next weekend all part of testing it out. First impressions is it seems smoother in operation than the OEM.
Click to expand...

Im see it around 3-4 weeks ago and curently waiting for groupbuy on mk5golfgti.co.uk forum and some good review how it work ... Which rev. did you use before(G or D)? Does it hold boost as must? Do you notice any lag? Which OEM DV did you use for rebuilding DV+ ?


----------



## McKenzie

_Dejan_ said:


> Im see it around 3-4 weeks ago and curently waiting for groupbuy on mk5golfgti.co.uk forum and some good review how it work ... Which rev. did you use before(G or D)? Does it hold boost as must? Do you notice any lag? Which OEM DV did you use for rebuilding DV+ ?


I will let you know about it all a bit more when I have tested it thoroughly. I had a rev D piston type and used that as the platform for the DV+. A new spring and piston is being sent to me to trial to see if it does a better job. Bit too early to say how it's performing right now, holds boost well with similar lag, mainly seems to operate a bit smoother all round at the moment. i had an issue with high boost gear changed which I haven't been able to replicate since changing to the DV+ so hopefully it's a solution to that problem at very least.


----------



## McKenzie

I spoke briefly about getting a new exhaust system set-up some time ago and I'm very happy to say it's all installed and the car is back from development.

About a year ago now I started speaking to Nige at BCS Automotive about using my car as a development piece. It took a while to work both our schedules out and when I could leave my pride and joy for a week or so. Nige was very kind to offer his road car for 10 days while I left my TT for the work to commence. I left my car in the more than capable hands of Dave and Nige and on Monday night I picked the car up and my word did I enjoy the 270 mile trip back home 

Letting the pictures do some talking..







The set-up is a full 3" turbo back quad exhaust with an oversized sports cat that flows much better than a racing cat and yet will pass MOT's with ease! The system is valved that opens on boost via a boost tap, the idea is you get a bit of a sportier note as standard but when you drive the car in lets say a "spirited" fashion the valve opens and lets even more roar come out. It really is the best of both worlds and gives a very refined exhaust note for both casual and sporty driving.

You might be thinking a valved exhaust system isn't new technology and is on the TTS/RS as standard, however the way the sound and performance is created on this Powervalve system is entirely different. Put in a simply way, when off boost the exhaust is circulated around a low pressure part of the silencer system which maintains low down torque. I have found compared to an already aftermarket 3" turbo back system the torque is vastly improved lower in the rev range. When the accelerator is pressed bringing in boost, the valve opens which directs the flow in a more efficient and un-silenced part of chamber that allows an awesome note and helps with high end power.

The guys at BCS have done an awesome job. I love the look of the tips that are slightly bigger than OEM giving a nice sporty look without being OTT which you could quite easily do with the large holes. I was expecting a lot of this kit and even that has been surpassed. I expected an awesome note and something kind for everyday driving which it really does achieve, however the thing I'm even happier about is how the performance has improved with much more low down power.

I'm very busy currently and heading out of the country again for a week, on return I will shoot some videos with a proper microphone and post up when edited 

You can check their website out here- http://www.powervalve.co.uk I expect the products will be up soon with some pricing.


----------



## raugusto

congratulations, looks very nice.


----------



## leonard_e36

Hi, can you please let me know what kind of intake is that and how much will cost me to get it? i'm looking to buy a cold air intake for my tt and i don't really know what is the best on the market (not the most expensive ). i'm looking into performance , and yours look like it's doing the job.


----------



## wellhouse

nice looking exhaust, have you got a part number for the rear diffuser, cheers


----------



## McKenzie

raugusto said:


> congratulations, looks very nice.


Cheers buddy! 



leonard_e36 said:


> Hi, can you please let me know what kind of intake is that and how much will cost me to get it? i'm looking to buy a cold air intake for my tt and i don't really know what is the best on the market (not the most expensive ). i'm looking into performance , and yours look like it's doing the job.


The intake is made by ITG which to my knowledge can be bought from awesome GTI. A company called VWR racing also do a similar intake set-up which is partially developed by ITG also. It's a fantastic piece of kit and there is no expensive spared, for that reason it's around £350-400 but I know the parts cost to them is actually very high as is made from the finest grade aluminium.



wellhouse said:


> nice looking exhaust, have you got a part number for the rear diffuser, cheers


Hey Paul, I don't have the part number but know it's around £140+vat from TPS/Audi.


----------



## hugy

ooh...That's very nice Dan 8)


----------



## leonard_e36

McKenzie said:


> raugusto said:
> 
> 
> 
> congratulations, looks very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers buddy!
> 
> 
> 
> leonard_e36 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, can you please let me know what kind of intake is that and how much will cost me to get it? i'm looking to buy a cold air intake for my tt and i don't really know what is the best on the market (not the most expensive ). i'm looking into performance , and yours look like it's doing the job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The intake is made by ITG which to my knowledge can be bought from awesome GTI. A company called VWR racing also do a similar intake set-up which is partially developed by ITG also. It's a fantastic piece of kit and there is no expensive spared, for that reason it's around £350-400 but I know the parts cost to them is actually very high as is made from the finest grade aluminium.
> 
> 
> 
> wellhouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> nice looking exhaust, have you got a part number for the rear diffuser, cheers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Paul, I don't have the part number but know it's around £140+vat from TPS/Audi.
Click to expand...

I contacted itg and they said , they only sell their products through apr, who is selling the vwr intake...and will cost me 430. I will have a look at awesome gti, thanks


----------



## richieshore

Do my eyes deceive me? Is that rear valance NOT carbon fibre??!! :O

Ha ha. Looks good matey, look forward to hearing it.


----------



## McKenzie

hugy said:


> ooh...That's very nice Dan 8)


Cheers Hugh 



leonard_e36 said:


> I contacted itg and they said , they only sell their products through apr, who is selling the vwr intake...and will cost me 430. I will have a look at awesome gti, thanks


Price is about right, try going to either VWR direct or awesome gti if APR aren't being helpful. http://www.volkswagenracing.co.uk/nonvwcompatible/audi-tt/



richieshore said:


> Do my eyes deceive me? Is that rear valance NOT carbon fibre??!! :O
> 
> Ha ha. Looks good matey, look forward to hearing it.


Strange right! It does need to be carbonised really but haven't had the chance to get one developed yet.


----------



## McKenzie

I thought it would be a good idea to post a little short clip of the exhaust in action. I haven't had a chance to take all the footage just yet for a full video but did a few test runs and thought I would upload one of the pipes squirting away.








The gopro was used with a microphone hooked up to get a crisp note. The sound quality is very good considering and with a bit more tweaking, some extensive footage will be taken and edited soon! My car will be laid up for a week while the new brakes go on and will be back on the road with the Gopro.

The next video is from the boys at Advanced In-Car Tech who have been working hard in their spare time to get a video together of Audi's In The Park a few weeks back and the TT Club are featured in it&#8230; Must say it's a pretty awesome video. As you can see, my car was featured quite heavily in it at the beginning and you may have seen myself and Tim wondering about getting some footage.

Take a quick peak, see what you think and see if you can spot your TT! Best to watch it in Full HD on your PC!






As the AICT boys didn't charge anyone for their time for the filming or the editing afterwards all they are asking is for forums and clubs posting it up is a quick plug to their services. They retrofit all things VW and Audi and I have personally used them quite a few times as their work is top notch. You can check them out at http://www.advanced-incar.co.uk

Give their Facebook Page a quick LIKE so you can see what they are up to: http://www.facebook.com/AdvancedInCar
It's also worthwhile subscribing to their YouTube Channel to see the latest retrofits and gadgets: http://www.youtube.com/AdvancedIncar


----------



## McKenzie

*Brake Upgrade*

So I finally got the brakes all sorted. Had a few issues with the brake lines being the wrong size but all sorted now.

I decided to go with the Audi TTS brake setup, main reason is that they were a straight bolt on fitment and for the light FWD 1250KG TT they would be a more than capable system. The discs are 340mm compared to the S3 and R32 setup at 345mm, which is better not only because they are slightly lighter but the 340mm TTS brake discs can take a better hammering and give more options for pads in the future. To compliment the Callipers I decided to go for Hel performance braided lines both front and rear. Fluid wise I decided upgrading that would be pretty sensible so went for ATE super blue racing, the colour being blue also makes fluid flushing easy to see when the new fluid has come through. Callipers front and rear were painted up in yellow to give a nice contrast to the black wheels and also the lines were ordered to match.

Because I got the brakes of a written off 3,000 mile old TTS the discs had a little surface corrosion. I stripped the discs back, masked the faces off and sprayed everything else with VHT black paint. Took quite a long time but looks massively better.

Letting the pictures do some of the talking-










Not the best pictures but give a good idea. Compared to the 312MM standard brakes these things are frankly ridiculous good. It made me think that anything else bigger is pointless unless using for track driving. I haven't given them much of a hard time but they seem very resistant to any brake fade, give an OEM pedal feel but stop the car incredibly well.

All work was done in my garage and only took half a day with the help of a couple mates. Brake bleeding is incredibly important so would only tackle that if you know exactly what your doing, if you get air into the ABS unit you will be there for some time!


----------



## McKenzie

*GFB DV+ (Go Fast Bits)*

So what is it?

Quite simply the DV+ replaces part of your OEM Diverter Valve to solve various issues with the factory operation of this unit.



The Diverter Valve controls the boost levels your turbo produces. On remapped cars especially, failure can occur by either splitting of the rubber boot diaphragm and/or leaking which even the newer piston type DV's have had with issues. The sole purpose of the DV+ is not just a pretty piece of billet aluminium that will help with reliability; it also manages to modulate boost better working with the OEM ECU, which in turn can help improve performance.

The DV+ is a relatively easy thing to replace. If you have, a K04 turbo the swap around can take no more than 10 minutes including packing your tools away. If you harness, the smaller K03 turbo then installation is a little harder being located on the turbo itself rather than a relocation pipe like the one the K04 has. Still it is not a big task and found the swap myself took no more than 30 minutes if you opt for the through the arch with the wheel removed option. The 5mm bolts at the top of the DV are a little tricky to get good leverage on but with good quality tools, the task isn't overly complicated. Once the OEM DV is out, the top section pulls apart easily with little effort and the DV+ is swapped and installed instead. Fitting is the reverse of removal, however a little tip would be to add a little lock thread to the bolts as the turbo does give off a decent amount of vibrations and frequency's that could over time loosen the bolts.




A good little "how to" is on another thread created by Nick out in Malta - http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=441273&p=3172801#p3172801

So, what is the verdict after driving and testing the DV+ over 4,000 miles? I was not expecting a monumental difference but a few subtle benefits from the more efficient operation of the DV+ were achieved. GFB did bring out a revision for the DV+ that works better with the more powerful K04 units which I did try on my honest little K03 which no noticeable difference. The change in the way the turbo works for me (being quite sensitive to a car's feedback) was quite impressive.

-	Boost modulation is improved with less harsh initial boost and a more progressive bleed off when the throttle is reduced.
-	I have always had an issue with high boost fast gear changes in my manual. I thought this may be software related but in fact, it was due down to the lazy operation of the OEM DV. Since changing to the DV+ I have found boost comes in a lot harder and superior in every way after a fast shift. This is one of the biggest points for me that the DV+ is worth every penny.
-	I used to manage a quite respectable 1.46 Bar Boost pressure with the OEM DV but since changing to the DV+ I consistently get 1.52-1.54 Bar peak. It seems the DV+ can handle the boost much better.
-	In addition, the last point which is very important for overall engine performance. The DV+ manages to hold that boost pressure for longer that the OEM could ever achieve. I always found boost fell away fast once the peak was achieved, but it seems the DV+ makes a noticeable difference.

Overall, a mega piece of kit for the money that in my opinion solves an on-going issue with the DV on our 2.0tfsi engine cars. Maintenance free, easy and perfect fitment that seems to give a whole host of benefits.

You can check this product out from our friends down under at GFB here - http://www.gfb.com.au/products/blow...suits-late-model-vag-euro-applications-by-gfb


----------



## Vosprungdt

mate did you lose any boost with DV+? I got it on my Stage 2+ Unitronic I seem to be only running at about 18-19 psi max


----------



## McKenzie

Vosprungdt said:


> mate did you lose any boost with DV+? I got it on my Stage 2+ Unitronic I seem to be only running at about 18-19 psi max


I actually found 1PSI with the DV+, not a massive amount but manages to keep that boost in for longer along with the other benefits I wrote up about.

Max I'm running around 22 PSI which is quite high, but my turbo seems to have always managed to produce high boost. I'm running Revo which is generally quite aggressive on boost. All of that said this is what I have found with Boost:

20.04 PSI on stage 2
21.17 PSI on stage 2 with Okada Plasma Direct coils
22.33 PSI on Stage 2 with Okada Plasma Direct coils and GFB DV+

Hope this helps. I went through all of my old logs when I did a massive dyno session, was quite impressed with those numbers considering it was around 30 degrees ambient temp!


----------



## tti608

Nice write up Dan, both the brakes (that I am about to embark upon) and the DV+ write up which we both have on the same cars albeit mine running and APR Stage 2 and yours the Revo.

I'm curious to know what parameters are changed on the different RON based maps that APR offer, (eg. 95 RON, 98RON) is it just ignition timing or boost as well? As my TT is not my daily driver, it took a while for my mix of UK Fuel and 30% V-Power to be used up, and as soon as I filled up with Maltese fuel, rated at 95RON but I wonder, my Liquid TT gauge showed a reduction in power of 5bhp. To be fair I also changed to the colder 8EX plugs and haven't taken those out and put the warmer plugs in yet to re-check power levels so not the most consistent testing I'm afraid.

I now hold around 21PSI (1.44bar) whereas I used to spike with the factory DV I used to spike to 23PSI (1.58bar) at times which doesn't happen anymore. Could be the fuel, but I reckon more likely the DV+ doing a better job.

Am wondering whether on the APR 98 RON map, aside from timing, they push the boost a bit more to compliment it or not. I have to find the time between work and family commitments to get out and do some VCDS logging.

In the garage and in queue are now: AIRTEC intercooler upgrade, S3 Brake Upgrade, and Loba HPFP prob in reverse fitting order!


----------



## McKenzie

Cheers Nick, it seems my installation was a bit more simple than what you embarked upon! Since modding the TT my tool collection has grown from one corner on a shelf to nearly 3 cabinets! I'm almost as proud of the collection as my TT :lol: Certainly helps having a good set setup when working on a car.

With Revo you can change 3 things on the SPS unit within the map. That is Boost, timing and AFR (Air Fuel ration). With the APR map they will have presets built into them for each fuel RON map, similar to Revo but it seems less flexible. I don't know enough about APR to comment on how the map can be setup to each car etc. I would like to think on install depending on how your car is behaving the settings can be modified within the preset maps.

Boost spiking is common on the 2.0tfsi turbo followed by the pressure bleeding off as the RPM increases. I found the DV+ tends to manage and modulate the boost much better than OEM. The curve looks much better and flatter instead of a peak then a rapid decline.

The S3/TTS brake set-up is awesome, you will love it once they have bedded in. The intercooler won't give massive gains but will be able to produce that power consistently no matter the ambient temps, and I'm very jealous about the fuel pump :mrgreen: Something I always intended to do but have run out of time and inclination now. Might be worth thinking about getting the RS4 fuel rail valve to cope with the higher fuel pressure when you go to stage 2+. Before you know it you will be putting on a new LSD diff and upgrading the clutch :wink:


----------



## McKenzie

Well as the title says, it's going to be the time for me to say goodbye. I have got my new car confirmed for March 1st delivery and unfortunately as much as it is going to kill me I will have to sell the TT after the year new year.

I've owned my TT since new back in March 2008. Over the years i've felted and modded to my own taste and refining the TT even more to a level that has truly satisfied me. I worked out the bills the other day and have spent around the £15,000 mark in modifications! Do I have regret? not one bit  Pretty much every time I have driven the TT it's put a smile on my face. I love the way looks and now the way it drives with awesome brakes, power and mega handling. Unfortunately for the TT an opportunity came up on a new car that I really couldn't turn down.

I won't be stripping the car down and selling bits off, I just couldn't do that to her. Instead I hope the next owner will have one truly awesome piece of kit. I will be detailing the car fully over the next week or so and then it will be put up for sale and stored in the garage. Sad times, however I could definitely see myself coming back the the TT when the MK3 has come out in it's RS variety!


----------



## -:[KM]:-

Wow! Sorry to hear that dude. 
I know what it's like totting up bills - my last car had ~£15000 too and I knew I'd never see it back. :?

What are you buying?


----------



## McKenzie

-:[KM said:


> :-":2mdwiq79]Wow! Sorry to hear that dude.
> I know what it's like totting up bills - my last car had ~£15000 too and I knew I'd never see it back. :?
> 
> What are you buying?


Yeah it was quite a surprise, however in near 6 years that's just over £2,500 a year which is still a heck of a lot but worth it 

I was toying with a TTRS but felt having that for 4 years would leave me spending 10 years in a MK2! I love the TT but feel I need a change, I've gone for a Mercedes A45 AMG. Same sort of power as the TTRS with supposedly mid 40's MPG too, will be one hell of a car


----------



## therock

do love the new mercs mate there lovely . have you no side skirts in your garage for me


----------



## davelincs

Good luck with the Merc, Daniel , hope you get as much pleasure out of it has you have the TT


----------



## igotone

Good luck with the Merc... I can't see there's anything not to like about it - should be a beast!


----------



## billyali86

The A45 is a bit of a beast, good luck with it!

I hope you have went for the performance exhaust!


----------



## McKenzie

therock said:


> do love the new mercs mate there lovely . have you no side skirts in your garage for me


I've got a carbon diffuser and a few tuning parts but no skirt my friend 



davelincs said:


> Good luck with the Merc, Daniel , hope you get as much pleasure out of it has you have the TT


Thanks Dave! 



igotone said:


> Good luck with the Merc... I can't see there's anything not to like about it - should be a beast!


Cheers buddy!



billyali86 said:


> The A45 is a bit of a beast, good luck with it!
> 
> I hope you have went for the performance exhaust!


Cheers, that was the first option I ticked! Sounds awesome


----------



## hugy

Sorry to see your TT going Dan.
You did a lot of work on it but the new AMG will be very nice.
When do you expect to take delivery?


----------



## McKenzie

hugy said:


> Sorry to see your TT going Dan.
> You did a lot of work on it but the new AMG will be very nice.
> When do you expect to take delivery?


It will be a shame to see the TT go but the time is right to move on  The new AMG will be arriving March the 1st, hopefully there won't be many hold ups!


----------



## hugy

McKenzie said:


> hugy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to see your TT going Dan.
> You did a lot of work on it but the new AMG will be very nice.
> When do you expect to take delivery?
> 
> 
> 
> It will be a shame to see the TT go but the time is right to move on  The new AMG will be arriving March the 1st, hopefully there won't be many hold ups!
Click to expand...

Lovely 8)


----------



## McKenzie

Well the TT is now in the garage with it's life support battery conditioner/charger left in until she is sold  Will be taking her out to get a fresh MOT on Thursday but other than that I won't really be driving her again. Feel pretty sad selling up, not sure I will be able to watch the new owner drive away when that day comes [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Anyway here she is on eBay - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/161197463614?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1586.l2649



Any other places that might be good to advertise? Was thinking Pistonheads and have put up on a couple other forums but other than that i'm not sure of many other trading websites for this type of car (auto trader seems more for stock cars?).


----------



## tti608

Sorry to hear that's the end of the Project for the time being Dan whilst you take a TT hiatus and have some from with the AMG A class. Your posts and guides have been a pleasure to follow and the guidance you offered us all was invaluable as well as providing quality posts on this forum.

Keep in touch. Nick


----------



## McKenzie

BCS Nige said:


> So sad your selling the 'beast' Dan, someones going to get all there Christmas's at once here...
> Cheers
> Nige
> BCS Automotive Limited
> http://www.powervalve.co.uk


Cheers Nige, it was a pleasure working with you guys and still stand by the exhaust being in the top 3 of mods i've done to the amongst a remap and differential! Perhaps again in the future you can sprinkle some of your magic on the A45 



npm108 said:


> Sorry to hear that's the end of the Project for the time being Dan whilst you take a TT hiatus and have some from with the AMG A class. Your posts and guides have been a pleasure to follow and the guidance you offered us all was invaluable as well as providing quality posts on this forum.
> 
> Keep in touch. Nick


Cheers Nick, kind words. I will still look over the forum and will be keeping a keen eye out for yours! My TT is still up for sale but has only done 12 miles in the last 3 weeks now  I kind of want her to go sooner than later so I can stop looking at what I can't drive in the garage! :lol: In the mean time the smart car will have to do to keep the miles off...


----------



## nabs07

Loved viewing this build, modifications suited the car to a 't'. 

How did you find the Mercs interior, looks rather basic, except for the seats, (referring mainly to the tom-tom style head unit)


----------



## Ivandobskey

Looks a little bit Halfords and really not to my taste at all. But hey, as long as you like it that's all that counts


----------



## McKenzie

nabs07 said:


> Loved viewing this build, modifications suited the car to a 't'.
> 
> How did you find the Mercs interior, looks rather basic, except for the seats, (referring mainly to the tom-tom style head unit)


Haven't been on the forum in a while! Many thanks, I do miss my TT a lot and certainly was one of a kind.

Well I think you would probably be right but I went for the red stitching, Alcantara steering wheel and with that comes some extra aluminium bits too. For me the only thing that could have done with some work is the centre console area where the TT has Aluminium, the Merc is just plastic.






Ivandobskey said:


> Looks a little bit Halfords and really not to my taste at all. But hey, as long as you like it that's all that counts


 :lol: Well everyone has their own opinion. It was quite a weapon and not just looks, everything you see on that car was purposeful.


----------



## tti608

Some people just have to say something Dan! Whilst styling is preference the mechanical mods were second to none.

Love the new car but I can't resist asking....have you done any mods yet? Surely you must have remapped her by now


----------



## McKenzie

npm108 said:


> Some people just have to say something Dan! Whilst styling is preference the mechanical mods were second to none.
> 
> Love the new car but I can't resist asking....have you done any mods yet? Surely you must have remapped her by now


Ha, yeah think you hit the nail on the head there Nick. How's your TT going? Good to hear from you 

Well it's been 6 months with the AMG and haven't done anything yet but am working on a few things in the near future. The first one being a colour coded fire extinguisher as there has been a quite alarming amount of turbo failures and one horrific fire! When I have mine fully checked out soon amongst other niggles and software then I will start the tuning. On just a standard stage 1 remap/chip they are getting to 430BHP and running 0-60 times of around 3.6 seconds! One bloke even managed to get his over 190MPH which is crazy for a hatchback! :lol:


----------



## nabs07

seats look top notch as does the red stitching 8)

Hope you're enjoying your new toy.


----------



## robokn

HI Dan your still around then, fancy putting some of those tools to good use as I still can't sort out the reversing lights plus need to chat about wing mirrors


----------



## McKenzie

robokn said:


> HI Dan your still around then, fancy putting some of those tools to good use as I still can't sort out the reversing lights plus need to chat about wing mirrors


 :lol: I've barely got time to wash my car nowadays. Give me a PM dude


----------



## cicco

McKenzie said:


> npm108 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some people just have to say something Dan! Whilst styling is preference the mechanical mods were second to none.
> 
> Love the new car but I can't resist asking....have you done any mods yet? Surely you must have remapped her by now
> 
> 
> 
> Ha, yeah think you hit the nail on the head there Nick. How's your TT going? Good to hear from you
> 
> Well it's been 6 months with the AMG and haven't done anything yet but am working on a few things in the near future. The first one being a colour coded fire extinguisher as there has been a quite alarming amount of turbo failures and one horrific fire! When I have mine fully checked out soon amongst other niggles and software then I will start the tuning. On just a standard stage 1 remap/chip they are getting to 430BHP and running 0-60 times of around 3.6 seconds! One bloke even managed to get his over 190MPH which is crazy for a hatchback! :lol:
Click to expand...

Those are some serious power figures for a hatchback. They sound like great cars standard so must be epic pushing 430bhp


----------



## johnathens

McKenzie said:


> So as previously talked about I needed to change my clutch as it was slipping under acceleration after the remap. I decided to go for the Sachs performance clutch pack which is rated up to 400ft lbs torque which should see me through  At the same time as the clutch I replaced the flywheel as a matter of prevention since the gearbox was apart. I didn't get anything fancy as didn't want to affect the normal everyday driving so went for the OEM replacement and has been capable of handling similar torque to the clutch. I also went for a LSD Quaife diff as the car is FWD and needs all the traction as possible. Anyway here is some pics of the gear.
> 
> Quaife diff-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OEM diff-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see there is quite a difference in diff construction on the two. I have done around 400 miles on the car since the gearbox upgrade and I am very happy I decided to upgrade the diff! Instantly the difference was recognisable and seemed to have more traction in greasy condition than it used to in the dry! The car on power pulls really strong into the corner and almost feel like the car is being pulled very hard into the corner. Almost like a big tug on the car to pull the front into the corner.
> 
> Putting down a chunk of power on the front wheels is always going to be a challenge but found that the diff has helped massively.I would rate it in the top 2-3 things that I would do to the TT, along with a remap this change has made a huge difference. The clutch is slightly heavier and slightly nosier but only marginally so I'm happy with the results. The feel is good and seems to give nice positive gear shifts.
> 
> That is all for the moment but as always have plans with the car. Next is to fit a front upgraded strut bar which should keep the front down under cornering. I'm not expecting massive results and gains but enough to stop the front rolling so much and potentially keeping the tyres more in contact with the road. Here are some pics of the bar yet to be installed and what the result should look like-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have coming a set of quite special ignition coils that usually retail for around £600 a set! They are supposed to give a bit more power and torque while sorting misfiring problems out from a much stronger spark. People have seen MPG increases too which is also a bonus. Starting the car when cold usually can take more than most cars and this is another area the coils are supposed to help out. I will be getting the car on the dyno with before and after result of the change. Hopefully showing some benefit!
> Here are some pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be testing these out on the dyno along with a couple other cars and hopefully can see some good gains. That is all for the moment, however there are some bigger things in the pipeline coming up in the next couple of months


Hello my friend.I have the audi tt mk2 and i interested to buy the ultra racing strut bar.I have one question.The plastic cover can refit after strut fitting??Thank you.


----------



## Spaceman10

hi mate 
I have this Stru brace on my TTRS and my old 2lt tfsi and yes the black cover will fit back on

cheers

phil


----------



## johnathens

Spaceman10 said:


> hi mate
> I have this Stru brace on my TTRS and my old 2lt tfsi and yes the black cover will fit back on
> 
> cheers
> 
> phil


Thank you very much my friend.I will buy tomorrow from eBay.


----------



## Matty2023

So the whiteline walk kit does fit the mk2 tt fwd guys?


----------



## tti608

Matty2023 said:


> So the whiteline walk kit does fit the mk2 tt fwd guys?


Yes it's fits fine. I have it installed on mine


----------



## Matty2023

Glad to here that! Ive brought the whiteline one from awesome gti they said they do fit,but apparently the superpro kit doesn't even thou its advertised it does,did you fit yours yourself


----------



## kongasc

Hi everyone, 
I looked at the pictures you guys posted. Then I was inspired to fit a strut bar myself.
As I have been trying to fit an ultra racing strut bar, I have encountered a but in the middle of the firewall. which i can see it will be in the way of the strut bar. did you guys encounter any of these?  
I have a 2008 TTS.


----------

